# End of Oil is at our door step; what next?



## jamesduncan

Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*

 The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!

Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can

The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html

The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.

The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves

World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html

Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.

That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.

Do you have any suggestions--?

Libya will be an interesting place to watch.

·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day

·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years

·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate

They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.

But up until now gas was pretty much free.

If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption

 now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.

At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the

people are willing to do their part too. Anyway

I hope people are trying to think this through?

 China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.

China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.

France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.

Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.

China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.

https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6


----------



## jamesduncan

*North Sea is running too dry to meet target *

_Wednesday July 4, 2007 _

http://environment.guardian.co.uk/energy/story/0,,
2117952,00.html 

*The real casus belli: peak oil *
_Tuesday June 26, 2007 _
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/story/0,,2
111529,00.html 

*Science Panel Finds Fault With Estimates of Coal Supply *
_Published: June 21, 2007 _http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/21/business/21coal.
html 

*Chevron announces that they now have 11.8 years of oil left at current production levels after aquiring Unocal reserves *
_07/08/05 _

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/11/business/worldbu
siness/11unocal.html?pagewanted=2&adxnnl=1&
adxnnlx=1123732924-48wR07Ekayb0gi0r7b8l9Q 

*An Oil Enigma: Production Falls Even as Reserves Rise *
_Published: June 12, 2004 _
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/12/business/12RESE.
html?pagewanted=3&hp 

*"The decline of oil and gas will affect the world population more than climate change" *
http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
bal.warming/ 

_In January 2001, the U.S. _
*Department of Energy* _estimated the world's supply of unexploited oil reserves _*the world supply of oil will be totally exhausted 35 years from now (June 2003). *
http://members.aol.com/mpwright9/oil.html 

*World oil and gas 'running out' *
_Thursday, October 2, 2003 Posted: 1245 GMT ( 8:45 PM HKT) _

http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
bal.warming/ 

*The Oil Crunch *
_Published: May 7, 2004 _
_The question, instead, is when the trend in oil prices will turn decisively upward. That upward turn is inevitable as a growing world economy confronts a resource in limited supply. But when will it happen? _*Maybe it already has. *

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/opinion/07KRUG.h
tml 

*Natural gas markets undergo turbulent transition as domestic production declines *

_Tuesday, December 16, 2003 _

http://www.statesman.com/business/content/auto/epa
per/editions/tuesday/business_f3edda2474a06071009b.
html 

*"Texas' oil resource is pretty well picked over," *http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html 

*Oman's Oil Yield Long in Decline, Shell Data Show *
_Published: April 8, 2004 _
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/08/business/08OIL.h
tml?hp 

*Half of Texas’s oil wells have dried up in the past 40 years and there are very few new ones. *

http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html 

*Tight Oil Supply Won't Ease Soon *
_Published: May 16, 2004 _
_Two dollars for a gallon of gas? Get used to it. High fuel prices are here to stay, at least for the near future, because no relief is in sight for tight oil supplies. _

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/16/business/16OIL.h
tml?pagewanted=2&hp&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=10
84724567-pWSKI+RB9bShA5oXGRQi4w 

The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?

I think it is time for us to look around at other countries who see the end of oil around the corner----&-----work with the rest of us to find a solution?


----------



## william the wie

Outdated data. New finds and oil coming back online after the Iraq War dwarf your estimated stockpile.


----------



## fncceo

Still plenty of renewable oil ...


----------



## Weatherman2020

jamesduncan said:


> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6


And in 1920 there was a five year availability of oil until the world ran out too, dumbass.


----------



## Weatherman2020

jamesduncan said:


> *North Sea is running too dry to meet target *
> 
> _Wednesday July 4, 2007 _
> 
> http://environment.guardian.co.uk/energy/story/0,,
> 2117952,00.html
> 
> *The real casus belli: peak oil *
> _Tuesday June 26, 2007 _
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/story/0,,2
> 111529,00.html
> 
> *Science Panel Finds Fault With Estimates of Coal Supply *
> _Published: June 21, 2007 _http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/21/business/21coal.
> html
> 
> *Chevron announces that they now have 11.8 years of oil left at current production levels after aquiring Unocal reserves *
> _07/08/05 _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/11/business/worldbu
> siness/11unocal.html?pagewanted=2&adxnnl=1&
> adxnnlx=1123732924-48wR07Ekayb0gi0r7b8l9Q
> 
> *An Oil Enigma: Production Falls Even as Reserves Rise *
> _Published: June 12, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/12/business/12RESE.
> html?pagewanted=3&hp
> 
> *"The decline of oil and gas will affect the world population more than climate change" *
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> _In January 2001, the U.S. _
> *Department of Energy* _estimated the world's supply of unexploited oil reserves _*the world supply of oil will be totally exhausted 35 years from now (June 2003). *
> http://members.aol.com/mpwright9/oil.html
> 
> *World oil and gas 'running out' *
> _Thursday, October 2, 2003 Posted: 1245 GMT ( 8:45 PM HKT) _
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> *The Oil Crunch *
> _Published: May 7, 2004
> The question, instead, is when the trend in oil prices will turn decisively upward. That upward turn is inevitable as a growing world economy confronts a resource in limited supply. But when will it happen? _*Maybe it already has. *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/opinion/07KRUG.h
> tml
> 
> *Natural gas markets undergo turbulent transition as domestic production declines *
> 
> _Tuesday, December 16, 2003 _
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/business/content/auto/epa
> per/editions/tuesday/business_f3edda2474a06071009b.
> html
> 
> *"Texas' oil resource is pretty well picked over," *http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Oman's Oil Yield Long in Decline, Shell Data Show *
> _Published: April 8, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/08/business/08OIL.h
> tml?hp
> 
> *Half of Texas’s oil wells have dried up in the past 40 years and there are very few new ones. *
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Tight Oil Supply Won't Ease Soon *
> _Published: May 16, 2004
> Two dollars for a gallon of gas? Get used to it. High fuel prices are here to stay, at least for the near future, because no relief is in sight for tight oil supplies. _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/16/business/16OIL.h
> tml?pagewanted=2&hp&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=10
> 84724567-pWSKI+RB9bShA5oXGRQi4w
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> 
> I think it is time for us to look around at other countries who see the end of oil around the corner----&-----work with the rest of us to find a solution?


*USGS: Largest oil deposit ever found in U.S. discovered in Texas

Nov. 17, 2016

USGS: Largest oil deposit ever found in U.S. discovered in Texas*


----------



## Zander

LWNJ's are so fucking gullible......


----------



## william the wie

Weatherman2020 said:


> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *North Sea is running too dry to meet target *
> 
> _Wednesday July 4, 2007 _
> 
> http://environment.guardian.co.uk/energy/story/0,,
> 2117952,00.html
> 
> *The real casus belli: peak oil *
> _Tuesday June 26, 2007 _
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/story/0,,2
> 111529,00.html
> 
> *Science Panel Finds Fault With Estimates of Coal Supply *
> _Published: June 21, 2007 _http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/21/business/21coal.
> html
> 
> *Chevron announces that they now have 11.8 years of oil left at current production levels after aquiring Unocal reserves *
> _07/08/05 _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/11/business/worldbu
> siness/11unocal.html?pagewanted=2&adxnnl=1&
> adxnnlx=1123732924-48wR07Ekayb0gi0r7b8l9Q
> 
> *An Oil Enigma: Production Falls Even as Reserves Rise *
> _Published: June 12, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/12/business/12RESE.
> html?pagewanted=3&hp
> 
> *"The decline of oil and gas will affect the world population more than climate change" *
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> _In January 2001, the U.S. _
> *Department of Energy* _estimated the world's supply of unexploited oil reserves _*the world supply of oil will be totally exhausted 35 years from now (June 2003). *
> AIM
> 
> 
> 
> *World oil and gas 'running out' *
> _Thursday, October 2, 2003 Posted: 1245 GMT ( 8:45 PM HKT) _
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> *The Oil Crunch *
> _Published: May 7, 2004
> The question, instead, is when the trend in oil prices will turn decisively upward. That upward turn is inevitable as a growing world economy confronts a resource in limited supply. But when will it happen? _*Maybe it already has. *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/opinion/07KRUG.h
> tml
> 
> *Natural gas markets undergo turbulent transition as domestic production declines *
> 
> _Tuesday, December 16, 2003 _
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/business/content/auto/epa
> per/editions/tuesday/business_f3edda2474a06071009b.
> html
> 
> *"Texas' oil resource is pretty well picked over," *http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Oman's Oil Yield Long in Decline, Shell Data Show *
> _Published: April 8, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/08/business/08OIL.h
> tml?hp
> 
> *Half of Texas’s oil wells have dried up in the past 40 years and there are very few new ones. *
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Tight Oil Supply Won't Ease Soon *
> _Published: May 16, 2004
> Two dollars for a gallon of gas? Get used to it. High fuel prices are here to stay, at least for the near future, because no relief is in sight for tight oil supplies. _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/16/business/16OIL.h
> tml?pagewanted=2&hp&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=10
> 84724567-pWSKI+RB9bShA5oXGRQi4w
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> 
> I think it is time for us to look around at other countries who see the end of oil around the corner----&-----work with the rest of us to find a solution?
> 
> 
> 
> *USGS: Largest oil deposit ever found in U.S. discovered in Texas
> 
> Nov. 17, 2016
> 
> USGS: Largest oil deposit ever found in U.S. discovered in Texas*
Click to expand...




Weatherman2020 said:


> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 there was a five year availability of oil until the world ran out too, dumbass.
Click to expand...


If Alaska gets the right to drill more oil we could end up with $10/BBL oil and a lot of enemies. There went my wife's position in Chevron.


----------



## Weatherman2020

william the wie said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *North Sea is running too dry to meet target *
> 
> _Wednesday July 4, 2007 _
> 
> http://environment.guardian.co.uk/energy/story/0,,
> 2117952,00.html
> 
> *The real casus belli: peak oil *
> _Tuesday June 26, 2007 _
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/story/0,,2
> 111529,00.html
> 
> *Science Panel Finds Fault With Estimates of Coal Supply *
> _Published: June 21, 2007 _http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/21/business/21coal.
> html
> 
> *Chevron announces that they now have 11.8 years of oil left at current production levels after aquiring Unocal reserves *
> _07/08/05 _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/11/business/worldbu
> siness/11unocal.html?pagewanted=2&adxnnl=1&
> adxnnlx=1123732924-48wR07Ekayb0gi0r7b8l9Q
> 
> *An Oil Enigma: Production Falls Even as Reserves Rise *
> _Published: June 12, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/12/business/12RESE.
> html?pagewanted=3&hp
> 
> *"The decline of oil and gas will affect the world population more than climate change" *
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> _In January 2001, the U.S. _
> *Department of Energy* _estimated the world's supply of unexploited oil reserves _*the world supply of oil will be totally exhausted 35 years from now (June 2003). *
> AIM
> 
> 
> 
> *World oil and gas 'running out' *
> _Thursday, October 2, 2003 Posted: 1245 GMT ( 8:45 PM HKT) _
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> *The Oil Crunch *
> _Published: May 7, 2004
> The question, instead, is when the trend in oil prices will turn decisively upward. That upward turn is inevitable as a growing world economy confronts a resource in limited supply. But when will it happen? _*Maybe it already has. *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/opinion/07KRUG.h
> tml
> 
> *Natural gas markets undergo turbulent transition as domestic production declines *
> 
> _Tuesday, December 16, 2003 _
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/business/content/auto/epa
> per/editions/tuesday/business_f3edda2474a06071009b.
> html
> 
> *"Texas' oil resource is pretty well picked over," *http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Oman's Oil Yield Long in Decline, Shell Data Show *
> _Published: April 8, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/08/business/08OIL.h
> tml?hp
> 
> *Half of Texas’s oil wells have dried up in the past 40 years and there are very few new ones. *
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Tight Oil Supply Won't Ease Soon *
> _Published: May 16, 2004
> Two dollars for a gallon of gas? Get used to it. High fuel prices are here to stay, at least for the near future, because no relief is in sight for tight oil supplies. _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/16/business/16OIL.h
> tml?pagewanted=2&hp&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=10
> 84724567-pWSKI+RB9bShA5oXGRQi4w
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> 
> I think it is time for us to look around at other countries who see the end of oil around the corner----&-----work with the rest of us to find a solution?
> 
> 
> 
> *USGS: Largest oil deposit ever found in U.S. discovered in Texas
> 
> Nov. 17, 2016
> 
> USGS: Largest oil deposit ever found in U.S. discovered in Texas*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in 1920 there was a five year availability of oil until the world ran out too, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Alaska gets the right to drill more oil we could end up with $10/BBL oil and a lot of enemies. There went my wife's position in Chevron.
Click to expand...

Ton of oil off the California coast.


----------



## Two Thumbs

we will run out of oil, that is a fact.

when is unknown


so forcing green energy is a terrible idea.


----------



## theHawk

jamesduncan said:


> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6



Sure, bub.  Just like how Tesla was supposed to change the auto industry, with their quarter million dollar sports car that could barely match a 370Z on a track.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Long time to go before we run out

U.S. to Dominate Oil Markets After Biggest Boom in World History


----------



## westwall

jamesduncan said:


> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6









Oh goody, yet another Peak Oil salesman!  How is it that we have MORE reserves now, than at any time in our history?


----------



## ChesBayJJ

westwall said:


> Oh goody, yet another Peak Oil salesman!  How is it that we have MORE reserves now, than at any time in our history?



It's the fracking oil, I tell ya

And your avatar pic is very cool


----------



## Weatherman2020

westwall said:


> jamesduncan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody, yet another Peak Oil salesman!  How is it that we have MORE reserves now, than at any time in our history?
Click to expand...

And that is why crude is at $55, about to run out.  Then End is Neigh!


----------



## depotoo

Some info for you, from 2013-

Why the world isn't running out of oil
In particular, the report highlighted the deep-water reservoirs in Brazil’s Santos basin, which are thought to hold as much as 150 billion barrels of oil, Venezuela’s “extra-heavy” oil in the Orinoco Belt, estimated at 1.2 trillion barrels, the oil sands in Canada, the Kwanza basin in Angola, and the Bakken and Three Forks fields in North Dakota and Montana, in the United States, which, Maugeri said, “could become the equivalent of a Persian Gulf-producing country” all on their own.

And the reason for this boom? A technological revolution that is transforming the way we both find and extract oil.



You do realize that some reservoirs have been replenishing themselves, correct?
Are Oil Wells Recharging Themselves? | OilPrice.com
Though I imagine you aren’t here for real facts.





jamesduncan said:


> *North Sea is running too dry to meet target *
> 
> _Wednesday July 4, 2007 _
> 
> http://environment.guardian.co.uk/energy/story/0,,
> 2117952,00.html
> 
> *The real casus belli: peak oil *
> _Tuesday June 26, 2007 _
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/story/0,,2
> 111529,00.html
> 
> *Science Panel Finds Fault With Estimates of Coal Supply *
> _Published: June 21, 2007 _http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/21/business/21coal.
> html
> 
> *Chevron announces that they now have 11.8 years of oil left at current production levels after aquiring Unocal reserves *
> _07/08/05 _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/11/business/worldbu
> siness/11unocal.html?pagewanted=2&adxnnl=1&
> adxnnlx=1123732924-48wR07Ekayb0gi0r7b8l9Q
> 
> *An Oil Enigma: Production Falls Even as Reserves Rise *
> _Published: June 12, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/12/business/12RESE.
> html?pagewanted=3&hp
> 
> *"The decline of oil and gas will affect the world population more than climate change" *
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> _In January 2001, the U.S. _
> *Department of Energy* _estimated the world's supply of unexploited oil reserves _*the world supply of oil will be totally exhausted 35 years from now (June 2003). *
> http://members.aol.com/mpwright9/oil.html
> 
> *World oil and gas 'running out' *
> _Thursday, October 2, 2003 Posted: 1245 GMT ( 8:45 PM HKT) _
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> *The Oil Crunch *
> _Published: May 7, 2004
> The question, instead, is when the trend in oil prices will turn decisively upward. That upward turn is inevitable as a growing world economy confronts a resource in limited supply. But when will it happen? _*Maybe it already has. *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/opinion/07KRUG.h
> tml
> 
> *Natural gas markets undergo turbulent transition as domestic production declines *
> 
> _Tuesday, December 16, 2003 _
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/business/content/auto/epa
> per/editions/tuesday/business_f3edda2474a06071009b.
> html
> 
> *"Texas' oil resource is pretty well picked over," *http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Oman's Oil Yield Long in Decline, Shell Data Show *
> _Published: April 8, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/08/business/08OIL.h
> tml?hp
> 
> *Half of Texas’s oil wells have dried up in the past 40 years and there are very few new ones. *
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Tight Oil Supply Won't Ease Soon *
> _Published: May 16, 2004
> Two dollars for a gallon of gas? Get used to it. High fuel prices are here to stay, at least for the near future, because no relief is in sight for tight oil supplies. _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/16/business/16OIL.h
> tml?pagewanted=2&hp&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=10
> 84724567-pWSKI+RB9bShA5oXGRQi4w
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> 
> I think it is time for us to look around at other countries who see the end of oil around the corner----&-----work with the rest of us to find a solution?


----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## Shrimpbox

Deja vu all over again.


----------



## elektra

With no Oil you will not be able to operate Wind Turbines or Solar plants. You will not be able to do maintenance on Wind turbines or Solar Plants. We will not be able to build the millions of replacements that will be required. 

Without Oil, Wind and Solar die. 

So why do we use more oil to manufacture Wind and Solar which give us very little in return?

I guess the Green energy people must use oil as much as possible to bring about the dream of peak oil.


----------



## HenryBHough

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ton of oil off the California coast.



However that's a foreign, indeed Anti-American country so don't count on any of that oil benefiting anyone.


----------



## yiostheoy

jamesduncan said:


> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6


Exploration crews find more and more oil deeper and deeper and in the seas and coastal waters.

What is next is more technology to dig it up.

And more oil spills.

You could not be more wrong.


----------



## jamesduncan

yiostheoy said:


> Exploration crews find more and more oil deeper and deeper and in the seas and coastal waters.



Honestly, I hope you are right. Having said that, I doubt it. Some real evidence on your part would be real nice., so go for it; what's your proof?

just asking -


----------



## elektra

jamesduncan said:


> Honestly, I hope you are right. Having said that, I doubt it. Some real evidence on your part would be real nice., so go for it; what's your proof?
> 
> just asking -


North and South Dakota? To begin. Brazilian offshore oil. Caspian sea oil. Natural gas off the coast of Israel? We have barely even begun to tap into the vast reserves of oil on this earth.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

We have to go all in on nuclear power that green shit ain't going to cut it.


----------



## jamesduncan

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> We have to go all in on nuclear power that green shit ain't going to cut it.



Somethings just need repeating

-


----------



## jamesduncan

elektra said:


> North and South Dakota? To begin. Brazilian offshore oil. Caspian sea oil. Natural gas off the coast of Israel? We have barely even begun to tap into the vast reserves of oil on this earth.



Sorry but one liners falls short. Post some links stating the quantity of oil/gas found then we may have something to debate. Frankly I hope you are right but then again even the discoveries you allude to are finite. My hope is the human race will still be around after these new findings are all gone. Which will occur in your grandchildren's life span.

-


----------



## watchingfromafar

New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
(1,651,000,000,000)
*Login*

In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
*Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*

1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left

My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.

If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Convert all engines to run on alcohol and corn goes to at least $50 a bushel.

Life is good.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## harmonica

humans adapt
I think oil is not one of our top worries
19 years?  can't/won't they invent something else to help ease the 'problem' in 5 or 10 years?


----------



## IsaacNewton

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



There will be a mad rush to nuclear in the short term. The obvious answer is solar for the permanent fix. Once the world is operating on solar the supply is limitless and free. It's the free part that has kept the fossil fuel industry fighting advancement in anything other than oil for half a century. They WANT the world to buy oil until it runs out.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Damaged Eagle said:


> Convert all engines to run on alcohol and corn goes to at least $50 a bushel.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



Our local gas pumps state 10% alcohol


----------



## watchingfromafar

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> Any suggestions?



I'm 67 years old and I'll be dead by then so really, should I care?


----------



## Cellblock2429

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


/----/ Here we go again, the fear mongers predictions of the end of oil going back to 1909: 
https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/weve-been-incorrectly-predicting-peak-oil-for-over-a-ce-1668986354
*1909: 25 or 30 years longer*
"Petroleum has been used for less than 50 years, and it is estimated that the supply will last about 25 or 30 years longer. If production is curtailed and waste stopped it may last till the end of the century. The most important effects of its disappearance will be in the lack of illuminants. Animal and vegetable oils will not begin to supply its place. This being the case, the reckless exploitation of oil fields and the consumption of oil for fuel should be checked."
— July 19, 1909 _Titusville Herald_ (Titusville, PA)

*1919: Two to five years until maximum production*
"In meeting the world's needs, however, the oil from the United States will continue to occupy a less and less dominant position, because within the next two to five years the oil fields of this country will reach their maximum production and from that on we will face an ever increasing decline."
— October 23, 1919 _Oil and Gas News_


----------



## Damaged Eagle

IsaacNewton said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a mad rush to nuclear in the short term. The obvious answer is solar for the permanent fix. Once the world is operating on solar the supply is limitless and free. It's the free part that has kept the fossil fuel industry fighting advancement in anything other than oil for half a century. They WANT the world to buy oil until it runs out.
Click to expand...







Solar panels cost money, maintenance, replacement, and the sun is only in the sky for maybe 12 hours a day if there isn't a heavy overcast. Additionally there's not that much energy is generated per foot to cover the energy requirements of the USA unless you're covering massive areas utilized for cropland.

Try again.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## OldLady

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.


----------



## Ringel05

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Burn coal.......


----------



## OldLady

Cellblock2429 said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Here we go again, the fear mongers predictions of the end of oil going back to 1909:
> https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/weve-been-incorrectly-predicting-peak-oil-for-over-a-ce-1668986354
> *1909: 25 or 30 years longer*
> "Petroleum has been used for less than 50 years, and it is estimated that the supply will last about 25 or 30 years longer. If production is curtailed and waste stopped it may last till the end of the century. The most important effects of its disappearance will be in the lack of illuminants. Animal and vegetable oils will not begin to supply its place. This being the case, the reckless exploitation of oil fields and the consumption of oil for fuel should be checked."
> — July 19, 1909 _Titusville Herald_ (Titusville, PA)
> 
> *1919: Two to five years until maximum production*
> "In meeting the world's needs, however, the oil from the United States will continue to occupy a less and less dominant position, because within the next two to five years the oil fields of this country will reach their maximum production and from that on we will face an ever increasing decline."
> — October 23, 1919 _Oil and Gas News_
Click to expand...

This frakking thing is not good.  It's too destructive.  That's how we've been getting a lot of our oil lately, and it's not a good thing.


----------



## Manonthestreet

OldLady said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
Click to expand...


Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich


----------



## Weatherman2020

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


You people need to pull your head out.
I have posted several times of early 1900's forecasts showing a decade supply.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Here we go again, the fear mongers predictions of the end of oil going back to 1909:
> https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/weve-been-incorrectly-predicting-peak-oil-for-over-a-ce-1668986354
> *1909: 25 or 30 years longer*.,.,.
> *1919: Two to five years until maximum production.,.,.,.,.*



Those estimates were based on "known" reserves/consumption. Over time more oil is found and consumption goes up. The one fact you need to keep in mind is; oil is finite, our consumption is not.

Sooner or later the two (2) crash into each other & that day is 19 years away.


----------



## Cellblock2429

watchingfromafar said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Here we go again, the fear mongers predictions of the end of oil going back to 1909:
> https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/weve-been-incorrectly-predicting-peak-oil-for-over-a-ce-1668986354
> *1909: 25 or 30 years longer*.,.,.
> *1919: Two to five years until maximum production.,.,.,.,.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those estimates were based on "known" reserves/consumption. Over time more oil is found and consumption goes up. The one fact you need to keep in mind is; oil is finite, our consumption is not.
> 
> Sooner or later the two (2) crash into each other & that day is 19 years away.
Click to expand...

/----/ *"oil is finite"* Why?  When did small animals and vegetation cease to die?
*BBC - Standard Grade Bitesize Chemistry - How crude oil was formed ...*
www.bbc.co.uk/bitesize/standard/.../materialsfromoil/how_crude_oil_was_formed/.../1...
crude oil [crude oil : Crude oil is formed from the remains of small animals and plants that died and fell to the bottom of the sea. Their remains were covered by mud. As the sediment was buried by more sediment, it started to change into rock as the temperature and pressure increased.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Damaged Eagle said:


> Solar panels cost money, maintenance, replacement, and the sun is only in the sky for maybe 12 hours a day if there isn't a heavy overcast. Additionally there's not that much energy is generated per foot to cover the energy requirements of the USA unless you're covering massive areas utilized for cropland..,.,.,.,.,



You made some great points but solar panels are made from aluminum & Trump just put a stiff import tax on aluminum making research and development of solar panels off limits.


----------



## Desperado

The song remains the same.   Same fear tactc that we will be out of oil in 15 to 20 years. startiing back aroud 1920.  We have been using more oil ever since without the slightest decline in the worlds oil.


----------



## OldLady

Manonthestreet said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich
Click to expand...

Can't happen until they're being used on a large scale.  Which won't happen because Oil has people convinced ..... it's a sham for the rich.


----------



## OldLady

Desperado said:


> The song remains the same.   Same fear tactc that we will be out of oil in 15 to 20 years. startiing back aroud 1920.  We have been using more oil ever since without the slightest decline in the worlds oil.


?  That seems unlikely.


----------



## Manonthestreet

OldLady said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't happen until they're being used on a large scale.  Which won't happen because Oil has people convinced ..... it's a sham for the rich.
Click to expand...

SO called renewable options have one of the biggest free ad campaigns ever courtesy of the press and yet cant break out....should tell you something


----------



## OldLady

Manonthestreet said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't happen until they're being used on a large scale.  Which won't happen because Oil has people convinced ..... it's a sham for the rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO called renewable options have one of the biggest free ad campaigns ever courtesy of the press and yet cant break out....should tell you something
Click to expand...

Yeah, it tells me you're full of shit, sir.
Biggest free  ad campaigns ever?  New technologies evolve and overcome problems as they are used on a large scale and improvements are addressed.  They can not get off the ground because the government is run by money and the money is in Oil.


----------



## Manonthestreet

OldLady said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't happen until they're being used on a large scale.  Which won't happen because Oil has people convinced ..... it's a sham for the rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO called renewable options have one of the biggest free ad campaigns ever courtesy of the press and yet cant break out....should tell you something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it tells me you're full of shit, sir.
> Biggest free  ad campaigns ever?  New technologies evolve and overcome problems as they are used on a large scale and improvements are addressed.  They can not get off the ground because the government is run by money and the money is in Oil.
Click to expand...

Poor rube......yes free ads....constantly bombarded with go green blah blah blah......stuff doesn't go economy wide until its economic.....


----------



## watchingfromafar

*China Aims to Spend at Least $360 Billion on Renewable Energy by 2020*

China intends to spend more than $360 billion through 2020 on renewable power sources like solar and wind, the government’s energy agency said on Thursday.

The country’s National Energy Administration laid out a plan to dominate one of the world’s fastest-growing industries, just at a time when the United States is set to take the opposite tack as Donald J. Trump, a climate-change doubter, prepares to assume the presidency.

The agency said in a statement that China would create more than 13 million jobs in the renewable energy sector by 2020, curb the growth of greenhouse gasses that contribute to global warming and reduce the amount of soot that in recent days has blanketed Beijing and other Chinese cities in a noxious cloud of smog.

China surpassed the United States a decade ago as the world’s biggest emitter of greenhouse gasses, and now discharges about twice as much. For years, its oil and coal industries prospered under powerful political patrons and the growth-above-anything mantra of the ruling Communist Party.

China Aims to Spend at Least $360 Billion on Renewable Energy by 2020


*2017 China Electric Car Sales Blow World Out Of The Water — BAIC EC-Series Is A Superstar*

The rise and rise of the Chinese plug-in electric vehicle (PEV) market is unstoppable, with yet another record performance in December. A total of 102,000 new passenger PEVs were registered last month, up 130% year over year. Yes, that was just December, and it pulled the year-to-date count to over 600,000 units, up 71% compared to 2016.

As consequence of this rapid growth, in December, the PEV share hit a record 3.3% market share of the entire Chinese auto market, while the entire 2017 PEV market share ended at 2.1%. That’s firmly ahead of last year’s score (1.5%) and above the USA (1.2%) and Europe (~1.9%).

The Chinese PEV market represented roughly half of the 1.2 million plug-ins sold worldwide in 2017, while Chinese carmakers made 47% of all PEVs sold last year.
*2017 China Electric Car Sales Blow World Out Of The Water — BAIC EC-Series Is A Superstar | CleanTechnica*


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Convert to natural gas.


----------



## Nova78

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



Yea, Quit listening to Demorats .


----------



## Cellblock2429

watchingfromafar said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solar panels cost money, maintenance, replacement, and the sun is only in the sky for maybe 12 hours a day if there isn't a heavy overcast. Additionally there's not that much energy is generated per foot to cover the energy requirements of the USA unless you're covering massive areas utilized for cropland..,.,.,.,.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made some great points but solar panels are made from aluminum & Trump just put a stiff import tax on aluminum making research and development of solar panels off limits.
Click to expand...

/----/ Either solar isn't as cost effective as libs always claimed or we're gonna step  up our production: 
*aluminum - USGS Mineral Resources Program*
https://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/aluminum/mcs-2013-alumi.pdf
Domestic Production and Use: In 2012, 5 companies operated 10 primary aluminum smelters; 4 smelters were closed temporarily for the entire year. Based on published market prices, the value of primary metal production was. $4.32 billion. Aluminum consumption was centered in the East Central United States.


----------



## miketx

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Ride the bus.


----------



## MindWars

Oh , oh watch out this might be a conspiracy theory..........  





U.S. Oil Reserves, Resources, and Unlimited Future Supply


----------



## expat_panama

Cellblock2429 said:


> ...fear mongers predictions of the end of oil...


It's done by taking the proven oil reserves and dividing it by consumption.  The reason that the quotient is only a few years is it's very expensive to 'prove' reserves, so oil reserves are only proven a few years in advance.  Here's the historic reserves levels:




--and here's historic consumption:





The end of oil is in the future, but it will remain there indefinitely.


----------



## Cellblock2429

expat_panama said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...fear mongers predictions of the end of oil...
> 
> 
> 
> It's done by taking the proven oil reserves and dividing it by consumption.  The reason that the quotient is only a few years is it's very expensive to 'prove' reserves, so oil reserves are only proven a few years in advance.  Here's the historic reserves levels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --and here's historic consumption:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of oil is in the future, but it will remain there indefinitely.
Click to expand...

/----/ Who says oil is not renewable?


----------



## expat_panama

Cellblock2429 said:


> Who says oil is not renewable?


Exactly, and it's not even a "fossil fuel" either given that the fact we can hydrocarbons in space.  iirc Titan has _oceans_ of oil.


----------



## miketx

expat_panama said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says oil is not renewable?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and it's not even a "fossil fuel" either given that the fact we can hydrocarbons in space.  iirc Titan has _oceans_ of oil.
Click to expand...


Getting to Titan, getting enough oil, and getting it back here are now impossible. Unless we have some tech they are hiding, and if they do, why are we stilling making rockets?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

watchingfromafar said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solar panels cost money, maintenance, replacement, and the sun is only in the sky for maybe 12 hours a day if there isn't a heavy overcast. Additionally there's not that much energy is generated per foot to cover the energy requirements of the USA unless you're covering massive areas utilized for cropland..,.,.,.,.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made some great points but solar panels are made from aluminum & Trump just put a stiff import tax on aluminum making research and development of solar panels off limits.
Click to expand...







No! Solar panels are made of silicon, germanium, indium, selenide, gallium, and copper, which are the materials utilized in semiconductors, transistors, and microchips. Both of which are readily produced right here in the good old USA. Very little aluminum is required in their construction for anything except as a casing to hold the panel and support it. That can be replaced by a variety of other sturdy materials... Even rock would work for that and if it doesn't conduct that's even better.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

OldLady said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO called renewable options have one of the biggest free ad campaigns ever courtesy of the press and yet cant break out....should tell you something
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it tells me you're full of shit, sir.
> Biggest free  ad campaigns ever?  New technologies evolve and overcome problems as they are used on a large scale and improvements are addressed.  They can not get off the ground because the government is run by money and the money is in Oil.
Click to expand...





Solyndra Scandal | Full Coverage of Failed Solar Startup - The Washington Post

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

^^^The answer^^^

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

You'll notice that one of the byproducts is helium.

Can you say airships that don't have a habit of blowing up?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## JustAnotherNut

I think we all need a Delorean that runs on garbage. Double whammy


----------



## MarathonMike

All estimates I've seen on world oil reserves are between 40 to 60 years.


----------



## Old Rocks

Damaged Eagle said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a mad rush to nuclear in the short term. The obvious answer is solar for the permanent fix. Once the world is operating on solar the supply is limitless and free. It's the free part that has kept the fossil fuel industry fighting advancement in anything other than oil for half a century. They WANT the world to buy oil until it runs out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar panels cost money, maintenance, replacement, and the sun is only in the sky for maybe 12 hours a day if there isn't a heavy overcast. Additionally there's not that much energy is generated per foot to cover the energy requirements of the USA unless you're covering massive areas utilized for cropland.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Just plain stupid. First, we have massive roof areas in the US. Second, solar and wind together can easily supply all the energy we need in the foreseeable future. As for nighttime, the gridscale batteries, and home storage batteries will solve that easily.


----------



## Old Rocks

Manonthestreet said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich
Click to expand...







Levelized Cost of Energy 2017

*And both solar and wind continue to get cheaper.*


----------



## Old Rocks

Manonthestreet said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't happen until they're being used on a large scale.  Which won't happen because Oil has people convinced ..... it's a sham for the rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO called renewable options have one of the biggest free ad campaigns ever courtesy of the press and yet cant break out....should tell you something
Click to expand...




Manonthestreet said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> We've known this since the 60's and Big Oil has made sure we ignore it as a Green Party nonissue cooked up by the Communists.  We could be 75% alternatives by now, including nuclear, wind, solar and tidal.  But there is still money to be made on oil.  So we will continue to treat those alternatives as fringe technology until there is no choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe until they actually are genuinely cheaper than oil....ie not welfare for the rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't happen until they're being used on a large scale.  Which won't happen because Oil has people convinced ..... it's a sham for the rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO called renewable options have one of the biggest free ad campaigns ever courtesy of the press and yet cant break out....should tell you something
Click to expand...


It would take only around 0.3 per cent of the world’s land area to supply all of our electricity needs from solar power.
The area of roof space available in Australia is enough to provide all of the nation’s electricity, using solar panels.
Weight for weight, advanced silicon based solar cells generate the same amount of electricity over their lifetime as nuclear fuel rods, without the hazardous waste. All the components in a solar panel can be recycled, whereas nuclear waste remains a threat for thousands of years.
Solar and wind power systems have 100 times better lifetime energy yield than either nuclear or fossil energy system per tonne of mined materials
The amount of energy that goes into creating solar panels is paid back through clean electricity production within anywhere from 1 – 2 years, depending on where they are used. This compares with a serviceable life of decades.
The theoretical limit for silicon based solar cells is 29% conversion efficiency: it can convert 29% of the sun’s rays to electricity. In Feb 2018 the Institute for Solar Energy Research Hamelin and the Leibniz Universität Hannover in Germany claimed to have achieved an efficiency of 26.1%.
The Earth receives more energy from the sun in an hour than is used in the entire world in one year
Every day 120,000 terawatts of power from the Sun flows through to the Earth – 10,000 times more that flows through our industrial civilisation at any given time.
There are now some 1.8 million home solar power systems installed in Australia. At the end of 2017 there were 3.5 million rooftop solar panels.
Wind is a form of solar power, created by the uneven heating of the Earth’s surface which causes air pressure differences.
In 2017 total installations of wind turbines were 52,573 MW, bringing the global total to 539,581 MW. To put that in perspective, Victoria’s  two Loy Yang coal-fired power stations produce a total of 3,250 MW.
Solar radiation and related energy resources including wind and wave power, hydro and biomass make up 99.97% of the available renewable energy on Earth
The first solar cell was constructed by Charles Fritts in the 1880s – it had a conversion efficiency of just 1%. The most efficient commercially available solar panels on the market today have efficiency ratings as high as 22.5%, whereas the majority of panels range from 14% to 16% efficiency rating.
In March 2018 GE Renewable Energy laid out plans to develop what it says will be the world’s largest and most powerful offshore wind turbine, the Haliade-X. A single turbine will stand 260 meters tall and have a capacity of 12 MW as well as 107-meter-long blades.
Manufacturing solar cells produces 90% less pollutants than conventional fossil fuel technologies.
Global annual photovoltaic installations increased from just 21 MW in 1985, to around 165 GW in 2017.
Contrary to popular belief, solar panels can still work in cloudy conditions, although output is compromised.
Silicon, the major component of a solar cell, is the second most abundant element in the Earth’s crust (about 28% by mass) after oxygen.
A 5kW solar panel system is large enough to produce the electricity requirements of an average 4 person Australian household.
By 2017, about 16 per cent of Australian households used  rooftop solar panels
Wind and solar power statistics, facts and trivia

*The reality of renewable.*


----------



## Unkotare

watchingfromafar said:


> ...
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> ....


----------



## Viacheslav

Old Rocks said:


> 19. 5kW solar panel system is large enough to produce the electricity requirements of an average 4 person Australian household



Yes, very likely *5kW / h* will be enough in most cases, but "honest" 5kW/h (that means your solar system can give you 5kW in 24 hours) is huge expensive and there is another "big problem", solar panels and accumulators aren't very cheap now and If these systems begin to be installed everywhere "we" will face with a shortage of rare earth materials, further there will be problems with the environment, primarily related to the extraction of resources  for panels and batteries, and then problems with recycling.


----------



## westwall

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?










In my lifetime we have passed Peak oil four times.  The "experts" keep moving the goal posts so what does that tell you about "Peak Oil"?


----------



## there4eyeM

Mindless preference for disgusting excess energy consumption menaces all and everything.


----------



## Unkotare

there4eyeM said:


> Mindless preference for disgusting excess energy consumption menaces all and everything.




It must be disappointing to wake up each day and see the sky hasn't fallen yet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



*My math might be off 
*
That's an understatement. 

*In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day. 86,400,000,000*​
Ummm.....86.4 million is 86,400,000 not 86,400,000,000 FFS!!!
​*86,400,000,000x365=315,360,000,000,000,000*​
Ummm.....86.4 million X 365 = 31.536 billion...31,536,000,000 not 315.36 quadrillion  FFS!!!!!
​*1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left*​
1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=0.00000523528

Yes, your math is off. Every bit of it.

1,651,000,000,000 / 31,536,000,000 = 52.3528665652 years.

Sorry Chuck.



​


----------



## watchingfromafar

Damaged Eagle said:


> You'll notice that one of the byproducts is helium.
> 
> Can you say airships that don't have a habit of blowing up?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



As *helium* is lighter than air it can be used to inflate airships, blimps and balloons, providing lift. Although hydrogen is cheaper and more buoyant, *helium* is preferred as it is non-*flammable* and therefore safer.Aug 23, 2010


----------



## watchingfromafar

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yes, your math is off. Every bit of it.
> 1,651,000,000,000 / 31,536,000,000 = 52.3528665652 years.
> Sorry Chuck.​


​
Thanks for correcting my math errors. So, according to the numbers; at current consumption rate all the known oil reserves will be pumped out of the ground and gone within 52 years.
The point I was trying to make still stands; 
So what do we do next?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

watchingfromafar said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice that one of the byproducts is helium.
> 
> Can you say airships that don't have a habit of blowing up?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As *helium* is lighter than air it can be used to inflate airships, blimps and balloons, providing lift. Although hydrogen is cheaper and more buoyant, *helium* is preferred as it is non-*flammable* and therefore safer.Aug 23, 2010
Click to expand...







Didn't I just say that?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## saveliberty

We were suppose to be nuclear powered by now.  You may be forgetting the undiscovered reserves of oil.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Damaged Eagle said:


> Didn't I just say that?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



Yes you did. But maybe you didn't quite grasp the significance of it.At "current" consumption rate it will be gone in 52 years. This spells an economic meltdown. That is unless we act now and change our energy infrastructure "before" this crash occurs. I don't see us doing it; do you?


----------



## Zander

Be afraid.Be very afraid!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

watchingfromafar said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I just say that?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did. But maybe you didn't quite grasp the significance of it.At "current" consumption rate it will be gone in 52 years. This spells an economic meltdown. That is unless we act now and change our energy infrastructure "before" this crash occurs. I don't see us doing it; do you?
Click to expand...







They were saying my parents grandchildren would grow up in a world without oil all the way back in the seventies. I'm sure by now that some brilliant genius has had his work suppressed because he/she figured out how to convert trash into some cheap fuel.

*****CHUCKLE*****




Otherwise there's always that $50 or more corn I mentioned earlier.


----------



## watchingfromafar

*China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.*

China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.

France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.

Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.

*China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market.* Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.

ABC News


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your math is off. Every bit of it.
> 1,651,000,000,000 / 31,536,000,000 = 52.3528665652 years.
> Sorry Chuck.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting my math errors. So, according to the numbers; at current consumption rate all the known oil reserves will be pumped out of the ground and gone within 52 years.
> The point I was trying to make still stands;
> So what do we do next?
Click to expand...


*The point I was trying to make still stands; 
*
Did you miss the headline at your link?

_Worldwide oil, natural gas reserves inch higher in 2017 _

Despite a year of drilling and consumption, reserves were higher a year later.

*So what do we do next?*

We continue to allow the market and the march of technology to create improvements.
More efficient use, more efficient discovery and drilling, more efficient production.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Update----

*Monaco*—

Since 1994, the Government has been encouraging the use of clean energy vehicles in the Principality, in particular by granting purchasing subsidies. The Government wished to adapt the scale of subsidies to take account of the increased availability of hybrid versions, as this had led to the granting of subsidies to vehicles that cause too much pollution.  With this in mind, the State took note of incentive schemes in operation in neighbouring countries, especially in France. It also demonstrated a more proactive policy, modifying these policies to suit the needs of Monaco – a step that continues to favour electric technology.

In this new scheme, subsidies for electric vehicles are still 30% of the purchase price including all taxes, with a ceiling of 9,000 Euros. There is a ceiling of 3,000 Euros for two-wheeled vehicles.

*Electric vehicles also benefit from specific advantages, such as free recharging at the 574 charging points in public car park*s, and at the fast and semi-fast charging points on public roads: at the lower end of Rue Grimaldi, on Place des Moulins and at 24 Avenue de Fontvieille (in front of the Single Buoy Mooring building). They also have their own special identification, "VE" (for véhicule électrique - electric vehicle), which offers free on-street parking in Monaco and a free annual sticker.

*Subsidy scheme for electric and hybrid vehicles / Soft mobility / The Environment / Policy & Practice / Portail du Gouvernement -  Monaco*


----------



## sparky

I heat w/wood 

i figure we;re not runnin' outta that soon

~S~


----------



## Unkotare

sparky said:


> I heat w/wood
> 
> i figure we;re not runnin' outta that soon
> 
> ~S~




We're not running out of oil soon either.


----------



## Freiheit

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Why of course we will go back to living in the 18th Century.  The end of oil has been happening since the 70s.  It is time for a human race die off.


----------



## Unkotare

Freiheit said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Why of course we will go back to living in the 18th Century.  The end of oil has been happening since the 70s.  It is time for a human race die off.
Click to expand...




Well? What are you waiting for?


----------



## miketx

IsaacNewton said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a mad rush to nuclear in the short term. The obvious answer is solar for the permanent fix. Once the world is operating on solar the supply is limitless and free. It's the free part that has kept the fossil fuel industry fighting advancement in anything other than oil for half a century. They WANT the world to buy oil until it runs out.
Click to expand...

'Cept at night.


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Oil companies*; this period in our transition to renewables is waiting for you to do the right thing. You can use your current profits to design and manufacture a new energy wave that will glide us into a great future.

Convert your gas stations to support hybrid cars and at the same time invest in hybrid car manufacture. You were the leaders in the fossil fuel industry and you can continue to be the leaders in our future energy needs.

Please do it, for your future and the future of modern civilizations to come.

-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

watchingfromafar said:


> *Oil companies*; this period in our transition to renewables is waiting for you to do the right thing. You can use your current profits to design and manufacture a new energy wave that will glide us into a great future.
> 
> Convert your gas stations to support hybrid cars and at the same time invest in hybrid car manufacture. You were the leaders in fossil fuel industry and you can continue to be the leaders in our future energy needs.
> 
> Please do it, for your future and the future of modern civilizations to come.
> 
> -



Nah.


----------



## Cellblock2429

watchingfromafar said:


> *Oil companies*; this period in our transition to renewables is waiting for you to do the right thing. You can use your current profits to design and manufacture a new energy wave that will glide us into a great future.
> 
> Convert your gas stations to support hybrid cars and at the same time invest in hybrid car manufacture. You were the leaders in the fossil fuel industry and you can continue to be the leaders in our future energy needs.
> 
> Please do it, for your future and the future of modern civilizations to come.
> 
> -


/——/ You big dope. That’s not their job.


----------



## Cellblock2429

watchingfromafar said:


> *Oil companies*; this period in our transition to renewables is waiting for you to do the right thing. You can use your current profits to design and manufacture a new energy wave that will glide us into a great future.
> 
> Convert your gas stations to support hybrid cars and at the same time invest in hybrid car manufacture. You were the leaders in the fossil fuel industry and you can continue to be the leaders in our future energy needs.
> 
> Please do it, for your future and the future of modern civilizations to come.
> 
> -


/—-/ You realize oil companies don’t make very high margins, don’t you?


----------



## Wyatt earp

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?




how many of these idiot threads will you guys make?

they have been saying we will run out of oil since before the Titanic sank.


----------



## beautress

bear513 said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many of these idiot threads will you guys make?
> 
> they have been saying we will run out of oil since before the Titanic sank.
Click to expand...

I don't know why running out of oil in 19 years bothers anyone. The world is gonna end in 12 years, anyway, according to a certain congresscritter. 

Oh, those sanctimonious talking points.


----------



## Frannie

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Your math is wrong because the current rate of consumption is falling, and there are quickly becoming new ways to produce oil substitutes that will be both cheaper and cleaner.  Oil is dominant chiefly because oil is easy


----------



## beautress

hmmmm..... crack co-oil... lol


----------



## watchingfromafar

*The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?*
Started by tooldtocare on Apr 29, 2011 2:42:41 AM
NOTtheTalk - The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-? (Environment)

After 3,138 posts in the above topic I no longer need to beat my drums on this issue. Now we have hybrids, electric cars and a new fuel source that is not derived from oil.

The world is unfolding as it should

-


----------



## Wyatt earp

watchingfromafar said:


> *The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?*
> Started by tooldtocare on Apr 29, 2011 2:42:41 AM
> NOTtheTalk - The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-? (Environment)
> 
> After 3,138 posts in the above topic I no longer need to beat my drums on this issue. Now we have hybrids, electric cars and a new fuel source that is not derived from oil.
> 
> The world is unfolding as it should
> 
> -




we had Electric cars in the 1800's you moron.


----------



## sparky

watchingfromafar said:


> Any suggestions?









~S~


----------



## beautress

watchingfromafar said:


> *The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?*
> Started by tooldtocare on Apr 29, 2011 2:42:41 AM
> NOTtheTalk - The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-? (Environment)
> 
> After 3,138 posts in the above topic I no longer need to beat my drums on this issue. Now we have hybrids, electric cars and a new fuel source that is not derived from oil.
> 
> The world is unfolding as it should
> 
> -


Don't worry, watchingfromafar. They just developed led lights that burn for 35 years on less than 10 KWH, (kilowatthours) and put out 100 W (watts) apiece. They're expensive, but they last half a lifetime. In the meantime, the cutting edge of the most important sciences are getting more done with less fossil fuels. We need more people like Donald Trump who can say no to bullies with some teeth. The libbies and some conservatives do not hear this calling, but will eventually catch on: conservatism will have to become a way of life, but we will be able to harness energy from the sun, running water, possibly from someone who comes up with a way to turn sea water into an energy enterprise to replace oil and gas. If we can channel the nutcase hate-conservatives professors into productive endeavors like math and science cutting edge energy-finding  work, it will help a lot.


----------



## watchingfromafar

beautress said:


> We need more people like Donald Trump who can say no to bullies with some teeth.



I liked everything you said before and after the above quote, but the center sentence above spoiled the rest to its rotten core. How can you stand next to a man that belittles John McCain who fought for our country while trump got out of the draft by claiming (lie) he had a bone spur?

It boggles the mind that you articulated great points while in the middle of it you spouted crapola?

Who are you really?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



Don't believe "Peak Oil"


----------



## Votto

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



Well considering that the world will end in 12 years due to global warming I don't know why anyone would give a damn.


----------



## Pilot1

These numbers do not include the huge amount of oil, natural gas, and coal in the ground that is accessible to be extracted.  Fracking is a huge benefit, not destructive at all, and if their are any issues government fines the companies, and then MAKES them remediate the entire problem.  Out liberal/progressive DEMOCRAT Governor in PA loves tracking as it gives him huge tax revenue to play with and provides jobs, and economic health to formerly depressed towns.

We have centuries of fossil fuels remaining and both drilling, and fracking are the future.


----------



## Muhammed

Damaged Eagle said:


> Convert all engines to run on alcohol and corn goes to at least $50 a bushel.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


I'd start making alcohol from dandelions and grass clippings if that ever happened.


----------



## watchingfromafar

bear513 said:


> we had Electric cars in the 1800's you moron.



I am a bit offended that you called me a moron and having said that; I checked to see if you were a moron as well as a liar----

*The early rise and fall of the electric car*

_To understand the popularity of electric vehicles circa 1900, it is also important to understand the development of the personal vehicle and the other options available. At the turn of the 20th century, the horse was still the primary mode of transportation. But as Americans became more prosperous, they turned to the newly invented motor vehicle -- available in steam, gasoline or electric versions -- to get around.

Steam was a tried and true energy source, having proved reliable for powering factories and trains. Some of the first self-propelled vehicles in the late 1700s relied on steam; yet it took until the 1870s for the technology to take hold in cars. Part of this is because steam wasn’t very practical for personal vehicles. Steam vehicles required long startup times -- sometimes up to 45 minutes in the cold -- and would need to be refilled with water, limiting their range.

As electric vehicles came onto the market, so did a new type of vehicle -- the gasoline-powered car -- thanks to improvements to the internal combustion engine in the 1800s. While gasoline cars had promise, they weren’t without their faults. They required a lot of manual effort to drive -- changing gears was no easy task and they needed to be started with a hand crank, making them difficult for some to operate. They were also noisy, and their exhaust was unpleasant.

Electric cars didn’t have any of the issues associated with steam or gasoline. They were quiet, easy to drive and didn’t emit a smelly pollutant like the other cars of the time. Electric cars quickly became popular with urban residents -- especially women. They were perfect for short trips around the city, and poor road conditions outside cities meant few cars of any type could venture farther. As more people gained access to electricity in the 1910s, it became easier to charge electric cars, adding to their popularity with all walks of life (including some of the “best known and prominent makers of gasoline cars” as a 1911 New York Times article pointed out)._
The History of the Electric Car

*Porsche's long-buried first vehicle was an electric car, and it was built back in 1898*

_The first Porsche was the inverted bathtub known as the 356, produced in embryonic form in 1948. Right? Wrong, actually. That was the first mass-produced car, but Ferdinand Porsche’s first car, code-named P1, was actually electric. And he built it in 1898._
*Porsche's long-buried first vehicle was an electric car, and it was built back in 1898*






Ok, *bear513*, your not a liar, at least not this time but you are indeed a want-a-be trump with serious psychological problems. 

-


----------



## the other mike

watchingfromafar said:


> Any suggestions?


Stop policing the world for oil and be like China.


----------



## McRocket

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



EV's.


----------



## Dekster

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



Drill baby drill


----------



## gfm7175

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?


Pascal's Wager Fallacy.

There is a lot of oil available for use; we aren't going to run out any time soon. In fact, it is constantly naturally replenishing underground... It's not a "use and it's gone forever" type of deal.


----------



## gfm7175

IsaacNewton said:


> There will be a mad rush to nuclear in the short term.


Who knows... There's plenty of oil out there, so I doubt any problem will arise, but IF so, then yes, nuclear is another good option, and we still make good use of coal.



IsaacNewton said:


> The obvious answer is solar for the permanent fix.


No, it's not. Solar is nowhere NEAR as efficient/cheap/reliable as carbon based fuels are. Do you know how many solar panels it would take to even attempt to power the world with solar energy? Do you know how much that infrastructure would cost to build and maintain??



IsaacNewton said:


> Once the world is operating on solar the supply is limitless and free.


Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING is free. N.O.T.H.I.N.G ... Not even solar...  It costs money to build solar panels, it costs money to maintain them, it costs money to "switch over", etc. etc...  Solar is simply not going to "power the world"; it can't keep up with what we can currently do with carbon based fuels...



IsaacNewton said:


> It's the free part that has kept the fossil fuel industry


There is no "fossil fuel industry"... We don't use fossils for fuel. We use carbon based fuels...  Nothing in life is "free"...



IsaacNewton said:


> fighting advancement in anything other than oil for half a century.


They have their own interests at hand... So does the federal government [specifically the Socialist Democrats within it], who is pushing this "renewable energy" stuff as part of their scheme to take over the USA as a fascist Oligarchy.  They want people to fear that oil is running out and that carbon based fuels are warming the Earth to a point that we are all going to be dead in 12 years if we simply "do nothing" (aka, they're arguing Pascal's Wager Fallacy).

If a VIABLE (I repeat, VIABLE) alternative becomes available, then the free market will shift towards it on its own...



IsaacNewton said:


> They WANT the world to buy oil until it runs out.


Yes, they want people to buy/use their product. So?? So does literally EVERYONE who owns/operates businesses/corporations...


----------



## gfm7175

Old Rocks said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a mad rush to nuclear in the short term. The obvious answer is solar for the permanent fix. Once the world is operating on solar the supply is limitless and free. It's the free part that has kept the fossil fuel industry fighting advancement in anything other than oil for half a century. They WANT the world to buy oil until it runs out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar panels cost money, maintenance, replacement, and the sun is only in the sky for maybe 12 hours a day if there isn't a heavy overcast. Additionally there's not that much energy is generated per foot to cover the energy requirements of the USA unless you're covering massive areas utilized for cropland.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just plain stupid. First, we have massive roof areas in the US. Second, solar and wind together can easily supply all the energy we need in the foreseeable future. As for nighttime, the gridscale batteries, and home storage batteries will solve that easily.
Click to expand...

First, you said solar would power the world... Now, it's solar AND wind??  Hmmmm....

Wind has the same issues. It is not nearly as efficient/cheap/reliable as carbon based fuels are, and it requires lots of ugly bird slaughtering windmills everywhere to even be semi-useful...


----------



## Mr Natural

Drive a giant fuckyoumobile so you can use up as much of the remaining gas that you possibly can.


----------



## anynameyouwish

harmonica said:


> humans adapt
> I think oil is not one of our top worries
> 19 years?  can't/won't they invent something else to help ease the 'problem' in 5 or 10 years?




like perfected solar/wind/hydro


----------



## anynameyouwish

Mr Clean said:


> Drive a giant fuckyoumobile so you can use up as much of the remaining gas that you possibly can.




I think we should divvy up all the fuel equally.

You can burn yours up quickly saying FUK YOU to liberals and I will use mine carefully and make it last.

Then, when I am still driving around and you are walking I'll ask you "how is that 'FUK YOU' going?"


----------



## hunarcy

watchingfromafar said:


> New estimates of worldwide crude oil reserves total 1.651 trillion bbl
> (1,651,000,000,000)
> *Login*
> 
> In 2010, global crude oil demand was 86.4 million barrels per day.
> 86,400,000,000x365=315360000000000000
> *Daily global crude oil demand 2006-2018 | Statistic*
> 
> 1,651,000,000,000/315360000000000000=19 years left
> 
> My math might be off but it looks like, at current rate of consumption all the known oil reserves will be used up in 19 years.
> 
> If the numbers are correct, we need to act now before it is too late !!
> 
> Any suggestions?



https://jalopnik.com/bp-says-the-world-only-has-53-years-of-oil-left-should-1602354842


----------



## watchingfromafar

jamesduncan said:


> *North Sea is running too dry to meet target *
> 
> _Wednesday July 4, 2007 _
> 
> http://environment.guardian.co.uk/energy/story/0,,
> 2117952,00.html
> 
> *The real casus belli: peak oil *
> _Tuesday June 26, 2007 _
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/story/0,,2
> 111529,00.html
> 
> *Science Panel Finds Fault With Estimates of Coal Supply *
> _Published: June 21, 2007 _http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/21/business/21coal.
> html
> 
> *Chevron announces that they now have 11.8 years of oil left at current production levels after aquiring Unocal reserves *
> _07/08/05 _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/11/business/worldbu
> siness/11unocal.html?pagewanted=2&adxnnl=1&
> adxnnlx=1123732924-48wR07Ekayb0gi0r7b8l9Q
> 
> *An Oil Enigma: Production Falls Even as Reserves Rise *
> _Published: June 12, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/12/business/12RESE.
> html?pagewanted=3&hp
> 
> *"The decline of oil and gas will affect the world population more than climate change" *
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> _In January 2001, the U.S. _
> *Department of Energy* _estimated the world's supply of unexploited oil reserves _*the world supply of oil will be totally exhausted 35 years from now (June 2003). *
> http://members.aol.com/mpwright9/oil.html
> 
> *World oil and gas 'running out' *
> _Thursday, October 2, 2003 Posted: 1245 GMT ( 8:45 PM HKT) _
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> *The Oil Crunch *
> _Published: May 7, 2004
> The question, instead, is when the trend in oil prices will turn decisively upward. That upward turn is inevitable as a growing world economy confronts a resource in limited supply. But when will it happen? _*Maybe it already has. *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/opinion/07KRUG.h
> tml
> 
> *Natural gas markets undergo turbulent transition as domestic production declines *
> 
> _Tuesday, December 16, 2003 _
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/business/content/auto/epa
> per/editions/tuesday/business_f3edda2474a06071009b.
> html
> 
> *"Texas' oil resource is pretty well picked over," *http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Oman's Oil Yield Long in Decline, Shell Data Show *
> _Published: April 8, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/08/business/08OIL.h
> tml?hp
> 
> *Half of Texas’s oil wells have dried up in the past 40 years and there are very few new ones. *
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Tight Oil Supply Won't Ease Soon *
> _Published: May 16, 2004
> Two dollars for a gallon of gas? Get used to it. High fuel prices are here to stay, at least for the near future, because no relief is in sight for tight oil supplies. _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/16/business/16OIL.h
> tml?pagewanted=2&hp&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=10
> 84724567-pWSKI+RB9bShA5oXGRQi4w
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> 
> I think it is time for us to look around at other countries who see the end of oil around the corner----&-----work with the rest of us to find a solution?



In the here and now; where I am.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,. it's--
Tuesday
09/22/2020ad
@ 6:55 PM; CST

What time is it where you are-?
just asking


----------



## AZrailwhale

They've been saying we were nearly out of oil for over a hundred years.  It sort of reminds me of a sailboat race I was once in where for the last six hours of the race the GPS estimated we were thirty minutes from the finish line.


----------



## fncceo

jamesduncan said:


> My hope is the human race will still be around after these new findings are all gone.



I'm pretty sure it's a little harder to kill us than you think.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ton of oil off the California coast.


Oil is not measured in tons
no pun intended or implied
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

AZrailwhale said:


> _They've been saying we were nearly out of oil for over a hundred years. It sort of reminds me of_



*.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,.,.,   Trump
-*


----------



## elektra

So the solution is to use more oil to make wind mills and solar panels that dont last 10 years?


----------



## watchingfromafar

elektra said:


> So the solution is to use more oil to make wind mills and solar panels that dont last 10 years?


_A clean energy revolution is taking place across America, underscored by the steady expansion of the U.S. renewable energy sector.

The clean energy industry generates hundreds of billions in economic activity, and is expected to continue to grow rapidly in the coming years. There is tremendous economic opportunity for the countries that invent, manufacture and export clean energy technologies._
Clean Energy

_Renewable energy is energy that is collected from renewable resources, which are naturally replenished on a human timescale, such as sunlight, wind, rain, tides, waves, and geothermal heat.[3] Renewable energy often provides energy in four important areas: electricity generation, air and water heating/cooling, transportation, and rural (off-grid) energy services_
*https://tinyurl.com/y27xexyg*


----------



## watchingfromafar

_Moore's Law famously predicted the rapid rate of increase in integrated circuit gate density. As gate sizes are falling into the low single digit nanometre range however, physical constraints on future development are likely. Quantum computing promises to deliver orders of magnitude better performance than conventional binary devices, and IBM has launched a new quantum processor called Eagle, which promises to approach quantum advantage, the point at which quantum computers clearly outperform their conventional counterparts.

Nuclear energy startup TerraPower and GE Hitachi Energy Systems have chosen the site for the first demonstration reactor of Natrium liquid sodium fission technology. *The pilot plant will be built in western Wyoming on the site of a coal plant nearing decommissioning.*_
The World’s Fastest Electric Airplane and GM Invests in Electric Boat Technology by JamesAnderton
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

_Moore's Law famously predicted the rapid rate of increase in integrated circuit gate density. As gate sizes are falling into the low single digit nanometre range however, physical constraints on future development are likely. Quantum computing promises to deliver orders of magnitude better performance than conventional binary devices, and IBM has launched a new quantum processor called Eagle, which promises to approach quantum advantage, the point at which quantum computers clearly outperform their conventional counterparts.

 Nuclear energy startup TerraPower and GE Hitachi Energy Systems have chosen the site for the first demonstration reactor of Natrium liquid sodium fission technology. *The pilot plant will be built in western Wyoming on the site of a coal plant nearing decommissioning.*_
The World’s Fastest Electric Airplane and GM Invests in Electric Boat Technology by JamesAnderton
-


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Peek Earl Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Peek Earl Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Wheeze Awl Gunny Dyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## surada

jamesduncan said:


> *North Sea is running too dry to meet target *
> 
> _Wednesday July 4, 2007 _
> 
> http://environment.guardian.co.uk/energy/story/0,,
> 2117952,00.html
> 
> *The real casus belli: peak oil *
> _Tuesday June 26, 2007 _
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/story/0,,2
> 111529,00.html
> 
> *Science Panel Finds Fault With Estimates of Coal Supply *
> _Published: June 21, 2007 _http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/21/business/21coal.
> html
> 
> *Chevron announces that they now have 11.8 years of oil left at current production levels after aquiring Unocal reserves *
> _07/08/05 _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/11/business/worldbu
> siness/11unocal.html?pagewanted=2&adxnnl=1&
> adxnnlx=1123732924-48wR07Ekayb0gi0r7b8l9Q
> 
> *An Oil Enigma: Production Falls Even as Reserves Rise *
> _Published: June 12, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/12/business/12RESE.
> html?pagewanted=3&hp
> 
> *"The decline of oil and gas will affect the world population more than climate change" *
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> _In January 2001, the U.S. _
> *Department of Energy* _estimated the world's supply of unexploited oil reserves _*the world supply of oil will be totally exhausted 35 years from now (June 2003). *
> http://members.aol.com/mpwright9/oil.html
> 
> *World oil and gas 'running out' *
> _Thursday, October 2, 2003 Posted: 1245 GMT ( 8:45 PM HKT) _
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/'>http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/10/02/glo
> bal.warming/
> 
> *The Oil Crunch *
> _Published: May 7, 2004 _
> _The question, instead, is when the trend in oil prices will turn decisively upward. That upward turn is inevitable as a growing world economy confronts a resource in limited supply. But when will it happen? _*Maybe it already has. *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/opinion/07KRUG.h
> tml
> 
> *Natural gas markets undergo turbulent transition as domestic production declines *
> 
> _Tuesday, December 16, 2003 _
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/business/content/auto/epa
> per/editions/tuesday/business_f3edda2474a06071009b.
> html
> 
> *"Texas' oil resource is pretty well picked over," *http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Oman's Oil Yield Long in Decline, Shell Data Show *
> _Published: April 8, 2004 _
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/08/business/08OIL.h
> tml?hp
> 
> *Half of Texas’s oil wells have dried up in the past 40 years and there are very few new ones. *
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html'>http://www.statesman.com/specialreports/content/sp
> ecialreports/energy/0617oil.html
> 
> *Tight Oil Supply Won't Ease Soon *
> _Published: May 16, 2004 _
> _Two dollars for a gallon of gas? Get used to it. High fuel prices are here to stay, at least for the near future, because no relief is in sight for tight oil supplies. _
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/16/business/16OIL.h
> tml?pagewanted=2&hp&adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=10
> 84724567-pWSKI+RB9bShA5oXGRQi4w
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> 
> I think it is time for us to look around at other countries who see the end of oil around the corner----&-----work with the rest of us to find a solution?



Zaki Yamani said , "The Stone Age didn't end because they ran out of stones."


----------



## elektra

Peak Wind has been reached. Now, they can not manufacture enough wind turbines to replace the wind turbines that are failing.


----------



## Stryder50

From a little over five years ago (but still roughly same percentages, etc.);
Most Oil Isn’t Used To Make Gas, Here’s What The Rest Does​EXCERPT:
...
A mere 46 percent of oil is used to make gasoline, while the rest goes to help make a variety of other useful products.

The other 54 percent of oil is used to make most over-the-counter medicines, various cleaning products, some rubber, tons of cosmetics, many lubricants and most of the world’s asphalt. Virtually all plastic, and every product made from or containing plastic, ultimately comes from oil. Out of every 42-gallon barrel of oil, 22.6 gallons is used to make products other than gasoline.

Petroleum is used to make numerous everyday products including tape, petroleum jelly, bandages, toothpaste, insect repellent, contact lenses, computers, paint, fertilizer and many other things used in everyday life. Over 6,000 different products are made from oil.

Gasoline isn’t even the only way to use oil for fuel. In 2014, 21 percent of fuel oil was used as heating oils or diesel, and another 8 percent was used to create jet fuel, according to the Energy Information Administration (EIA).
...








						Most Oil Isn’t Used To Make Gas, Here’s What The Rest Does
					

A mere 46 percent of oil is used to make gasoline, while the rest goes to help make a variety of other useful products, according to an economist at the American Enterprise Institute.




					dailycaller.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Similar numbers from a source three years back;

What's in a Barrel of Oil? The 42-Gallon Breakdown​ 
By Petroleum Service Company on                                Feb 26 2018

EXCERPT:
...
*Let's break it down for you:*​ 



    Twenty-six percent of the remaining crude oil goes into the production of diesel and other fuels.

    About nine percent is used to make jet fuel.

    Three percent of the crude oil goes into the production of asphalt to pave roads and parking lots.

    One percent of this goes into the manufacturing of lubricants: the greases and fluids that help keep our world running smoothly.

    The remaining fifteen percent is classified as _other_. These —bottom of the barrel " petrochemical products include _thousands_ of different items, ranging from makeup to medicine.

    In fact, we highlight these —Bottom of the Barrel " products in our Petroleum Product of the Week series to showcase just how many products we rely on daily are made using petroleum (at some point in the process).

    Did you know that aspirin is a petroleum product? How about food coloring and vape juice? If you dress up your smile with some lipstick, your favorite brand might just be a petroleum product, too.

    Every time you reach for something plastic or something made from synthetic rubber, you've got yourself your very own petroleum product. Glasses? Check. Styrofoam? Check. Toothbrush? Check. Even _money _contains elements of petroleum.
...








						What's in a Barrel of Oil? The 42-Gallon Breakdown
					

Have you ever wondered what, exactly, is in a barrel of oil? It's certainly not full of monkeys, that's for sure. The obvious answer, you might be thinking, is 42-gallons of gooey, black crude. And that's technically correct. However, there is so much more potential in that barrel of oil than...




					petroleumservicecompany.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FYI~FWIW


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> With no Oil you will not be able to operate Wind Turbines or Solar plants. You will not be able to do maintenance on Wind turbines or Solar Plants. We will not be able to build the millions of replacements that will be required.
> 
> Without Oil, Wind and Solar die.
> 
> So why do we use more oil to manufacture Wind and Solar which give us very little in return?
> 
> I guess the Green energy people must use oil as much as possible to bring about the dream of peak oil.


All the more reason we should have diversified in the 70's and 80's, you know like when Reagan removed Carter's solar panels from the White House.......things could have been much different.

China would be purchasing our solar panels for one thing instead of the other way arouind.


----------



## Stryder50

From the other and similar titled thread;
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
From a little over five years ago (but still roughly same percentages, etc.);

Most Oil Isn’t Used To Make Gas, Here’s What The Rest Does​EXCERPT:
...
A mere 46 percent of oil is used to make gasoline, while the rest goes to help make a variety of other useful products.

The other 54 percent of oil is used to make most over-the-counter medicines, various cleaning products, some rubber, tons of cosmetics, many lubricants and most of the world’s asphalt. Virtually all plastic, and every product made from or containing plastic, ultimately comes from oil. Out of every 42-gallon barrel of oil, 22.6 gallons is used to make products other than gasoline.

Petroleum is used to make numerous everyday products including tape, petroleum jelly, bandages, toothpaste, insect repellent, contact lenses, computers, paint, fertilizer and many other things used in everyday life. Over 6,000 different products are made from oil.

Gasoline isn’t even the only way to use oil for fuel. In 2014, 21 percent of fuel oil was used as heating oils or diesel, and another 8 percent was used to create jet fuel, according to the Energy Information Administration (EIA).
...
Most Oil Isn’t Used To Make Gas, Here’s What The Rest Does                     

A mere 46 percent of oil is used to make gasoline, while the rest goes to help make a variety of other useful products, according to an economist at the American Enterprise Institute.                                                      dailycaller.com

Most Oil Isn’t Used To Make Gas, Here’s What The Rest Does     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Similar numbers from a source three years back;
What's in a Barrel of Oil? The 42-Gallon Breakdown

By Petroleum Service Company on                                Feb 26 2018

EXCERPT:
...

*Let's break it down for you:*​ 



   Twenty-six percent of the remaining crude oil goes into the production of diesel and other fuels.

   About nine percent is used to make jet fuel.

   Three percent of the crude oil goes into the production of asphalt to pave roads and parking lots.

   One percent of this goes into the manufacturing of lubricants: the greases and fluids that help keep our world running smoothly.

   The remaining fifteen percent is classified as _other_. These —bottom of the barrel " petrochemical products include _thousands_ of different items, ranging from makeup to medicine.

   In fact, we highlight these —Bottom of the Barrel " products in our Petroleum Product of the Week series to showcase just how many products we rely on daily are made using petroleum (at some point in the process).

   Did you know that aspirin is a petroleum product? How about food coloring and vape juice? If you dress up your smile with some lipstick, your favorite brand might just be a petroleum product, too.

   Every time you reach for something plastic or something made from synthetic rubber, you've got yourself your very own petroleum product. Glasses? Check. Styrofoam? Check. Toothbrush? Check. Even _money _contains elements of petroleum.
...







                                                                petroleumservicecompany.com             
What's in a Barrel of Oil? The 42-Gallon Breakdown 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
FYI~FWIW


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> All the more reason we should have diversified in the 70's and 80's, you know like when Reagan removed Carter's solar panels from the White House.......things could have been much different.
> 
> China would be purchasing our solar panels for one thing instead of the other way arouind.


Solar panels are an extremely poor source of electricity.

Your idea is failing.


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> Solar panels are an extremely poor source of electricity.


The sun is the ultimate source of electricty.

We're still in R&D phase thanks to resistance from Big Fossil Fuels for 4 decades.


----------



## the other mike

My point is ,,,,use common sense. Save the oil and uranium for when we NEED it. 

It used to be called being CONSERVATIVE.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> The sun is the ultimate source of electricty.
> 
> We're still in R&D phase thanks to resistance from Big Fossil Fuels for 4 decades.




No, we aren't.  Max theoretical efficiency for a solar module is 24%.  The average home use solar module is hovering at 11%.  It isn't the technology holding them back, it is the cost.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> No, we aren't.  Max theoretical efficiency for a solar module is 24%.  The average home use solar module is hovering at 11%.  It isn't the technology holding them back, it is the cost.


And if the neocons hadn't shut it down in the 80's we'd be the #1 producer, not China.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> And if the neocons hadn't shut it down in the 80's we'd be the #1 producer, not China.





No, it wouldn't.  To make solar modulrs you have to use all sorts of toxic chemicals.  Environmental laws in the First World make it almost impossible to do that sort of manufacturing here.

So they send that sort of work to countries filled with brown people that don't have those laws.


----------



## surada

westwall said:


> No, we aren't.  Max theoretical efficiency for a solar module is 24%.  The average home use solar module is hovering at 11%.  It isn't the technology holding them back, it is the cost.



I had solar hot water for a large 5 bedroom house in 1979.. It was very efficient and paid for itself in 18 months.


----------



## westwall

surada said:


> I had solar hot water for a large 5 bedroom house in 1979.. It was very efficient and paid for itself in 18 months.





Yeah?  So?

It's not the same thing.

Stop comparing apples with trash cans.


----------



## watchingfromafar

There are some that seem to disagree
-


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> No, it wouldn't.  To make solar modulrs you have to use all sorts of toxic chemicals.  Environmental laws in the First World make it almost impossible to do that sort of manufacturing here.
> 
> So they send that sort of work to countries filled with brown people that don't have those laws.


What is glass made of ?

I rest my case about 40 years of lack of R&D.


----------



## the other mike

Glass Revolution in Solar Cell Evolution
					

University of Pittsburgh researchers have developed “nanograss glass” that not only can simply switch between hazy & clear, but also being developed to improve the ability of solar cells to capture light and turn it into power; offering the potential to revolutionise the uptake of solar power...



					solarmagazine.com


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> What is glass made of ?
> 
> I rest my case about 40 years of lack of R&D.





Ummm, it isn't the glass.  Do you even know what go's into making a solar module?


----------



## surada

westwall said:


> Yeah?  So?
> 
> It's not the same thing.
> 
> Stop comparing apples with trash cans.



Well, KSA has had offgrid solar power villages since 1982.. and now Farasan Island is totally solar.

Israel and Hawaii have mostly solar hot water.


----------



## westwall

surada said:


> Well, KSA has had offgrid solar power villages since 1982.. and now Farasan Island is totally solar.
> 
> Israel and Hawaii have mostly solar hot water.





Ummmm, yeah?  So?.  An island in the desert is fully solar.

So what.  Hawaii can heat water with their volcano should they choose.  But solar water heaters are fine.

They are DIFFERENT from solar POWER.


----------



## westwall

westwall said:


> Ummmm, yeah?  So?.  An island in the desert is fully solar.
> 
> So what.  Hawaii can heat water with their volcano should they choose.  But solar water heaters are fine.
> 
> They are DIFFERENT from solar POWER.





Do you not know that?


----------



## surada

westwall said:


> Ummmm, yeah?  So?.  An island in the desert is fully solar.
> 
> So what.  Hawaii can heat water with their volcano should they choose.  But solar water heaters are fine.
> 
> They are DIFFERENT from solar POWER.



Every little bit helps.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> Ummm, it isn't the glass.  Do you even know what go's into making a solar module?


Here we go again.
Can't people have honest discussions around here without the double-talk and disingenuous assumptions ?

Glass is made of melted sand..... and we will figure out how use it.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> Do you not know that?


Be honest.
All you care about is your shares in Exxon or whatever.


----------



## westwall

surada said:


> Every little bit helps.





Not really.  It costs more in fossil fuels to MAKE the solar modules, than you get back.

That makes them a net loss.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> Be honest.
> All you care about is your shares in Exxon or whatever.





Go fuck tourself with your non sequitur trolling.  I have no energy stocks save one, which builds power plants fueled by trash.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> Here we go again.
> Can't people have honest discussions around here without the double-talk and disingenuous assumptions ?
> 
> Glass is made of melted sand..... and we will figure out how use it.





Glass isn't the toxic part you ignorant clod.

For your information, I have a solar system, and have had it since I built it nearly 30 years ago.

That's why I understand its limitations.  I love solar for off grid applications.  Cali should have solar powered desal plants up the coast, but it doesn't scale up to grid level usage.


----------



## surada

westwall said:


> Not really.  It costs more in fossil fuels to MAKE the solar modules, than you get back.
> 
> That makes them a net loss.



So make them in Yanbu and Jubail where they have down stream manufacturing from the oil reserves and aluminum from their bauxcite mines.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> Glass isn't the toxic part you ignorant clod.
> 
> For your information, I have a solar system, and have had it since I built it nearly 30 years ago.
> 
> That's why I understand its limitations.  I love solar for off grid applications.  Cali should have solar powered desal plants up the coast, but it doesn't scale up to grid level usage.


Thanks for making my point.

Instead of a rational argument , you choose to be snarky and insulting.

The word 'future' only applies to Wall Street for folks like you.


----------



## westwall

surada said:


> So make them in Yanbu and Jubail where they have down stream manufacturing from the oil reserves and aluminum from their bauxcite mines.





So, you are ok poisoning brown people.


----------



## the other mike

The investor class believes they're entitled to keep 'peak oil' a big secret until it's financially feasible to admit it's about to run out....let it hit $300 a barrel and up, $10 a gallon in the US....$20 in Europe.

(in the meantime they'll diversify and corner the alternative energy market... )


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> The investor class believes they're entitled to keep 'peak oil' a big secret until it's financially feasible to admit it's about to run out....let it hit $300 a barrel and up, $10 a gallon in the US....$20 in Europe.
> 
> (in the meantime they'll diversify and corner the alternative energy market... )





Oh boy, peak oil prophet of doomer is back.  So, you were wrong 10 years ago, so you pop back in.  What was your name back then?

Doh!

One thing about peak oil snake oil salesmen, you are never right, and you never shut up.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> Oh boy, peak oil prophet of doomer is back.  So, you were wrong 10 years ago, so you pop back in.  What was your name back then?
> 
> Doh!
> 
> One thing about peak oil snake oil salesmen, you are never right, and you never shut up.


I don't make any assumptions, except to spot the obvious agenda out there.

I have no agenda except to do things the right way.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> I don't make any assumptions, except to spot the obvious agenda out there.
> 
> I have no agenda except to do things the right way.





Bullshit, you peak oilers are all the same.  "Invest in my perpetual motion machine!  The evil oil companies bury the technology!"

Ad infinitum


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> Bullshit, you peak oilers are all the same.  "Invest in my perpetual motion machine!  The evil oil companies bury the technology!"


Now peak oil is a 'conspiracy theory' ?

I'm guessing that's the funniest thing I'll hear today, but it's still pretty early.


----------



## the other mike

You big oil folks can sure kick at a dead horse indefinitely.

From 2010








						Peak Oil and Localization - Local Futures
					

2005 Whether we’re seeking stronger communities, a cleaner environment, better prospects for the Third World, reductions in greenhouse gas emissions or limits on corporate power, there is a clear way forward: economic localization. Lately a lot of other voices have […]




					www.localfutures.org


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> My point is ,,,,use common sense. Save the oil and uranium for when we NEED it.
> 
> It used to be called being CONSERVATIVE.
> 
> View attachment 571638


Save it? Wind and Solar increase the use of oil. 

Like I say, wind and solar are weak, problematic, inefficient, sources for a tiny amount of electricty.


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> Save it? Wind and Solar increase the use of oil.
> 
> Like I say, wind and solar are weak, problematic, inefficient, sources for a tiny amount of electricty.


I never mentioned wind, first off. 
And yes, we need to save it for future use and diversify as much as possible.

And stop polluting my fucking planet. 

I've been saying that since before Nixon created the EPA.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> Now peak oil is a 'conspiracy theory' ?
> 
> I'm guessing that's the funniest thing I'll hear today, but it's still pretty early.




Peak oil has been around since 1900!

So yeah, you ARE  a conspiracy kook.


----------



## surada

the other mike said:


> The investor class believes they're entitled to keep 'peak oil' a big secret until it's financially feasible to admit it's about to run out....let it hit $300 a barrel and up, $10 a gallon in the US....$20 in Europe.
> 
> (in the meantime they'll diversify and corner the alternative energy market... )



Peak Oil was a political move in the US in the 1950s.. US oil couldn't compete with oil from the ME and this nutty prophecy was to make buying more imports pallitable to the American public. Oil men knew it was a joke.

Energy broker Matthew Simmons revived it during the Bush administration and got rich on the hysteria he generated.


----------



## the other mike

Thanks westwall  ! Don't forget;




I love that the most famous spill , Exxon Valdez,_ isn't even on the list._








						9 of the Biggest Oil Spills in History
					

Oil spills wreak havoc on the environment. The largest oil spills have released tens of millions of gallons of oil. Learn about the biggest oil spill disasters in history, including the Deepwater Horizon oil spill and the Persian Gulf War oil spill.



					www.britannica.com


----------



## the other mike

surada said:


> Peak Oil


The idea of reaching the point of peak oil is common sense.


----------



## the other mike

We won't have to worry about a solar panel spill
unless a Chinese cargo ship sinks.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> you ARE  a conspiracy kook.


Good.
As long as I'm anything other than what you are, which is a tyrany-enabling authoritarian sociopath.

I bet you're a Biden-voting RINO.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> Good.
> As long as I'm anything other than what you are, which is a tyrany-enabling authoritarian sociopath.
> 
> I bet you're a Biden-voting RINO.
> View attachment 571718





Yeah  sure thing looney.


----------



## Mac-7

jamesduncan said:


> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6


What a giant lie

Since the 1980s libs have been predicting the end of oil

And pretending to be concerned about it

When the truth is they are freaked out that we may not run out soon enough


----------



## the other mike

Mac-7 said:


> What a giant lie
> 
> Since the 1980s libs have been predicting the end of oil
> 
> And pretending to be concerned about it
> 
> When the truth is they are freaked out that we may not run out soon enough


Actually, since the 1980s, neocon and neoliberal policies have increased the consumption of oil with the terrible trade deals and expansion of imported goods, not to mention , defense spending and wars.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> View attachment 571740





Perfect for the thread.  Glad you agree


----------



## Natural Citizen

At the risk of wasting my time, what is next is the creation of more financial paper and the subsequent manipulation of the trade value thereof. They're gonna try to collaterize nature itself and they're gonna try to sell it off as shares by some natural asset company.

Think of intangibles like energy produced by storm systems or whatever other natural phenomenon. It'll all be up for grabs. But...do see any of my previous dialogue with regard to weather derivatives around here. Because it's relevant.

Additionally, and largely forgotten, is that all of those derivatives from the '08 crash are still out there floating around everywhere.  But that goes a little deper into the scheme of things, as there actually is an interest in making all of that bad paper good to some extent.


Anyway. Here's a relevant read...

Wall Street's Diabolical Plan to Financialize all of Nature


----------



## the other mike

jamesduncan said:


> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.


That remains to be seen....not likely though.


----------



## the other mike

Natural Citizen said:


> At the risk of wasting my time, what is next is the creation of more financial paper and the subsequent manipulation of the trade value thereof. They're gonna try to collaterize nature itself and they're gonna try to sell it off as shares by some natural asset company.
> 
> Think of intangibles like energy produced by storm systems or whatever other natural phenomenon. It'll all be up for grabs. But...do see any of my previous dialogue with regard to weather derivatives around here. Because it's relevant.
> 
> Additionally, and largely forgotten, is that all of those derivatives from the '08 crash are still out there floating around everywhere.  But that goes a little deper into the scheme of things, as there actually is an interest in making all of that bad paper good to some extent.
> 
> 
> Anyway. Here's a relevant read...
> 
> Wall Street's Diabolical Plan to Financialize all of Nature


Nothing surprises me after seeing that in some areas it's illegal to collect rainwater.


----------



## Ivan88

Wow, lots of Malthusian folks arguing about how to limit people.
The Earth produces oil; And, because it is often found with various fossils, people have assumed that fossils produced the oil.
There really is no shortage of oil.  At times one can overdraw an area, but, later the Earth replenishes it.   Where I live, oil and gas were discovered in 1928, but no one has attempted to develope the deposits hereabouts.
And, it is oil deposits that fuel volcanoes, and melt the rocks.
So don't let a bunch of people with limited minds fool you into supposing you have to go back to living in caves, and giving your wealth to Rich dudes to "save" you.


----------



## Natural Citizen

the other mike said:


> Nothing surprises me after seeing that in some areas it's illegal to collect rainwater.



Well, you have to lay the groundwork for making the serfs understand who owns nature itself, you see.

Contrary to popular opinion, these people do actually think ahead.

But yeah. In terms of what is next? Post # 83. Final answer.

I doubt there will be much discussion about it out in the wild. The smut peddlers in cable news entertainment and on the so-called business networks certainly have no interest in anything beyond instigating low-value divide and conquer type left/right, red/blue, D/R type narratives, which have nothing to do with what is actually going on but rather serve to keep the electorate looking the other way while they all cash in.

Not only that, but the talking heads are largely stupid anyway. They're just overpaid talking heads reading a teleprompter, with the words pre-approved by the upper levels who actually do understand what's next. 

There's really not a nickel's worth of difference between em at that level of politics. Yeah, people can fool themselves into believing there is. But there simply isn't. 

So. There is a choice to be made. The electorate can occupy themselves with the  meaningless drivel and useless back and forth dick waving brought on by whatever the smut peddlers are throwing out there to see what sticks or they can pay attention to what is really going on. This is a choice. Do or do not.

I, for one, am kind of tired of wasting the keystrokes. Really, I should just shut up about it and cash in myself while everyone is busy talking about what the idiot box says to talk about with regard to the topic. I mean, that's what they're doing. Heh heh.  But, alas, my principles forbid such treachery.


----------



## the other mike

Of course, before 9/11, our greatest fear was too many Starbuck's.


----------



## the other mike

Ivan88 said:


> ... At times one can overdraw an area, but, later the Earth replenishes it.   Where I live, oil and gas were discovered in 1928, but no one has attempted to develope the deposits hereabouts.


Probably because the water is ruined and nobody wants to live there anymore..... like similar towns all through La, Tx and Okla....


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> Probably because the water is ruined and nobody want's to live there anymore..... like towns all through La, Tx and Okla....





Really?  Name them.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> Really?  Name them.





westwall said:


> Yeah, ranches where the wells were are certainly impacted.  One town.  That the best you got?


That's the best you have ? I answered your snarky bait question.












						Small Community Settles Water Contamination Lawsuit
					

ConocoPhillips contaminated the water source for a small community in Oklahoma. Summary judgment was granted by the Court for the nuisance claim.




					www.whitcomblawpc.com
				












						Putting Oklahoma's Drinking Water at Risk
					

Read the full report here. Locating and protecting underground sources of drinking water is a critical part of addressing the long-term drinking water needs of communities across the country. It is an equally important aspect of siting oil and gas injection wells, in order to avoid potential...




					www.cleanwateraction.org
				








__





						Dirty South: The Foul Legacy of Oil Contamination in Louisiana
					

Brine contaminants and oil pits still present on leased Louisiana land long after oil companies finish at their sites, and landowners want resolve.




					www.cleanwaterlandcoast.com
				












						A pipeline poisons the wells in Hill Country
					

Hill Country residents worried when Kinder Morgan announced plans for a pipeline, but the...




					www.houstonchronicle.com
				












						Forgotten oil and gas wells linger, leaking toxic chemicals
					

CRANE, Texas (AP) — Rusted pipes litter the sandy fields of Ashley Williams Watt’s cattle ranch in windswept West Texas. The corroded skeletons are all that remain of hundreds of abandoned oil wells that were drilled long before her family owned the land.




					apnews.com
				












						More Drinking Water Contamination Linked to the Oil and Gas Industry in Texas and Pennsylvania
					

The Natural Resources Defense Council works to safeguard the earth - its people, its plants and animals, and the natural systems on which all life depends.




					www.nrdc.org
				






			https://www.courthousenews.com/louisianans-fight-oil-pipeline-cancer-alley/


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> Where do I start ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Community Settles Water Contamination Lawsuit
> 
> 
> ConocoPhillips contaminated the water source for a small community in Oklahoma. Summary judgment was granted by the Court for the nuisance claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whitcomblawpc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting Oklahoma's Drinking Water at Risk
> 
> 
> Read the full report here. Locating and protecting underground sources of drinking water is a critical part of addressing the long-term drinking water needs of communities across the country. It is an equally important aspect of siting oil and gas injection wells, in order to avoid potential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleanwateraction.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty South: The Foul Legacy of Oil Contamination in Louisiana
> 
> 
> Brine contaminants and oil pits still present on leased Louisiana land long after oil companies finish at their sites, and landowners want resolve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cleanwaterlandcoast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/louisianans-fight-oil-pipeline-cancer-alley/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pipeline poisons the wells in Hill Country
> 
> 
> Hill Country residents worried when Kinder Morgan announced plans for a pipeline, but the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.houstonchronicle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgotten oil and gas wells linger, leaking toxic chemicals
> 
> 
> CRANE, Texas (AP) — Rusted pipes litter the sandy fields of Ashley Williams Watt’s cattle ranch in windswept West Texas. The corroded skeletons are all that remain of hundreds of abandoned oil wells that were drilled long before her family owned the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Drinking Water Contamination Linked to the Oil and Gas Industry in Texas and Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> The Natural Resources Defense Council works to safeguard the earth - its people, its plants and animals, and the natural systems on which all life depends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nrdc.org





Yeah, ranches where the wells were are certainly impacted.  One town.  That the best you got?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ivan88 said:


> Wow, lots of Malthusian folks arguing about how to limit people.


Now there's a name I haven't seen referenced in a long time.

Very good, grasshoppa. Apparently you're an educated man. Be careful, a couple of em will ban you for that quality.

Anyway. There are many trustees in his philosophy in positions of power today.

With regard to your latter thought, I find myself adopting the abiotic theory.


----------



## Mac-7

the other mike said:


> Actually, since the 1980s, neocon and neoliberal policies have increased the consumption of oil with the terrible trade deals and expansion of imported goods, not to mention , defense spending and wars.


Since traumatized libs resist using the oil right under our feet America was forced to import more than we should have


----------



## westwall

Natural Citizen said:


> Now there's a name I haven't seen referenced in a long time.
> 
> Very good, grasshoppa. Apparently you're an educated man. Be careful, a couple of em will ban you for that quality.
> 
> Anyway. There are many trustees in his philosophy in positions of power today.
> 
> With regard to your latter thought, I find myself adopting the abiotic theory.





Yes, Dr. Gold made quite the discovery didn't he.

A discovery that nimrod peak oilers, and oil execs alike, would like to forget.


----------



## the other mike

Mac-7 said:


> Since traumatized libs resist using the oil right under our feet America was forced to import more than we should have


Traumatized libs. Right.











						Years later: What’s ahead for the Gulf
					

In 2010, BP’s Deepwater Horizon rig exploded and created the largest offshore oil spill in history. Here's a look at what's ahead for the Gulf.




					www.edf.org


----------



## Mac-7

the other mike said:


> Traumatized libs. Right.
> View attachment 571793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Years later: What’s ahead for the Gulf
> 
> 
> In 2010, BP’s Deepwater Horizon rig exploded and created the largest offshore oil spill in history. Here's a look at what's ahead for the Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.edf.org


Large birds get killed by lib windmills also


----------



## the other mike

Mac-7 said:


> Large birds get killed by lib windmills also


And what about dolphins, shrimp, oysters, tuna and sea turtles ?



I'm neither a liberal or a 'windmill' advocate.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> And.
> I'm neither a liberal or a 'windmill' advocate.




No, you are a snake oil salesman.


----------



## Natural Citizen

westwall said:


> Yes, Dr. Gold made quite the discovery didn't he.
> 
> A discovery that nimrod peak oilers, and oil execs alike, would like to forget.



Yeah. Unfortunately, a nonsensical theory like the second law of thermodynamics has been the only 'proof' thrown out there to 'debunk' his theory by the Newtonian crowd.

 Newtonians are kind of like Hamiltonians. Ever notice that? Heh heh.

Every fundamental law of physics tells us that the universe is naturally bidirectional, this is true for all dynamical laws, including the laws of particles, both atomic and subatomic, but a theory like the second law, which patently contradicts the natural bidirectional nature of all of these fundamental things, is the model they use to keep relevant to their own bs.

Reminds me of the lyrics to that old Judas Priest song. ''Out there is a fortune waiting to be had, if you think I'd let it go you're mad, you've got another thing comin....''


----------



## westwall

Natural Citizen said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately, a nonsensical theory like the second law of thermodynamics has been the only 'proof' thrown out there to 'debunk' his theory by the Newtonian crowd.
> 
> Newtonians are kind of like Hamiltonians. Ever notice that? Heh heh.
> 
> Every law of physics tells us that the universe is bidirectional but a theory like the second law, which patently contradicts the natural bidirectional nature of things, is the model they use to keep relevant to their own bs.
> 
> Reminds me of the lyrics to that old Judas Priest song. ''Out there is a fortune waiting to be had, if you think I'd let it go you're mad, you've got another thing comin....''





They are fundamentally anti science.  That is for certain.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> No, you are a snake oil salesman.


When your water runs out , let me know and I may sell you some.


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> When your water runs out , let me know and I may sell you some.


My water will never run out you loon


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> My water will never run out you loon


More name-calling.
I knew some of my fellow Trump supporters were a little off.


----------



## the other mike

For westwall


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> The sun is the ultimate source of electricty.
> 
> We're still in R&D phase thanks to resistance from Big Fossil Fuels for 4 decades.


You are so naive. Solar is the biggest industrial project in the world. Solar takes up more land than anything else every created by humans. Who do you think profits from building more stuff than has ever been built in our history. It is the oil companies, it is the fossil fuel companies, that now have a new, and the biggest market for their products in history.

R&D phase? How much as that cost us, how much land has that destroyed, how much oil and coal went into those billions of tons of Solar Panel manufacturing. 

Our government states this will cost $100 trillion, who makes money off $100 trillion? Banks? The Fossil Industry? Have you even considered this?


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> The sun is the ultimate source of electricty.
> 
> We're still in R&D phase thanks to resistance from Big Fossil Fuels for 4 decades.


Run a cord to it


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> Our government


Has been subsidizing big oil, big coal and big nuclear for decades.


----------



## Mac-7

the other mike said:


> And what about dolphins, shrimp, oysters, tuna and sea turtles ?


What about them?

Like the man said, shit happens


----------



## the other mike

Mac-7 said:


> shit happens


Go tell that to a New Orleans restaurant owner 
who has to import seafood to stay open,.


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> Has been subsidizing big oil, big coal and big nuclear for decades.


Solar and Wind do not work, they provide a trickle of electricity, your scientific solution, *"MAKE BIGGER"*

When solar and wind fail, the government dumps billions of dollars into the industry. They do not do that for oil, coal, or nuclear, despite what your google search links to.

Make bigger, now that is science. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> Go tell that to a New Orleans restaurant owner
> who has to import seafood to stay open,.


How long of an extension cord do you need to reach the sun, the ultimate source of electricity! hahahahahhahah


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> How long of an extension cord do you need to reach the sun, the ultimate source of electricity! hahahahahhahah


It's probably hidden in the Tesla files.


----------



## the other mike

My Toyota runs on monkey poop.


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> It's probably hidden in the Tesla files.


He was a genius


----------



## Mac-7

the other mike said:


> Go tell that to a New Orleans restaurant owner
> who has to import seafood to stay open,.


He never mentioned it to me

Do you eat there often?


----------



## elektra

If the end of oil is near, the stupidest thing we are doing is building solar panels and windmills


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> If the end of oil is near, the stupidest thing we are doing is building solar panels and windmills


Any true conservatives would marvel at the idea of solar panels. You people are nothing but investors.

For y'all,  the term future only applies to the next 3 quarters on Wall Street.


----------



## the other mike

Just like with high speed rail systems, the rest of the world is leaving us in the dust.


----------



## the other mike

Energy 101: Algae-to-Fuel
					

One of the fuel sources of the future is algae, small aquatic organisms that convert sunlight into energy and store it in the form of oil. S




					www.energy.gov


----------



## westwall

the other mike said:


> Just like with high speed rail systems, the rest of the world is leaving us in the dust.
> View attachment 572089





Who cares.  They are inefficient.  Toxic to produce, and don't provide power 24/7.

You like them so much, move to a country powered by solar.  Stop being a hypocritical jackass.

Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## the other mike

westwall said:


> Stop being a hypocritical jackass.


Stop corralling me in with the woke progressives who only know what they're told, boy.

I've been an advocate for solar energy since the 70s.


----------



## bripat9643

Weatherman2020 said:


> And in 1920 there was a five year availability of oil until the world ran out too, dumbass.


The end of oil has been predicted to lie 30 years in the future for the last 70 years.  The advent of fracking has probably expended the reserves of recoverable oil to 3 times what it was prior.


----------



## bripat9643

the other mike said:


> Just like with high speed rail systems, the rest of the world is leaving us in the dust.
> View attachment 572089


Solar power will never become our main source of energy.  Solar power is too diffuse to make a good power source.


----------



## bripat9643

the other mike said:


> Energy 101: Algae-to-Fuel
> 
> 
> One of the fuel sources of the future is algae, small aquatic organisms that convert sunlight into energy and store it in the form of oil. S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.energy.gov


Not.


----------



## bripat9643

the other mike said:


> More name-calling.
> I knew some of my fellow Trump supporters were a little off.


I have a hard time believing that you're a Trump supporter.


----------



## Weatherman2020

bripat9643 said:


> Solar power will never become our main source of energy.  Solar power is too diffuse to make a good power source.


Solar power is a snow storm away from being totally useless.


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> Any true conservatives would marvel at the idea of solar panels. You people are nothing but investors.
> 
> For y'all,  the term future only applies to the next 3 quarters on Wall Street.


Why would we marvel at something that is simply a waste of Money?

Wall St. You do realize that the billions of tons of raw materials used to make solar panels is bought and sold on Wall street. Commodities that were in low demand, next to worthless have gone up in price a thousand percent, on Wall St.

You ignorantly  make Wall St investors  richer, and unwittingly think solar is some sort of utopian product you can wrap your ideology around and be free of guilt.

Honestly, you are as dumb as they get.


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> Just like with high speed rail systems, the rest of the world is leaving us in the dust.
> View attachment 572089


Plane travel is faster and more convenient.  Technically plane travel is modern and preferred.


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> Honestly, you are as dumb as they get.


Coming from a fossil fuel troll , the ultimate compliment.
Thanks, bro.


----------



## the other mike

Inventor Mysteriously Dies After Creating Device That Lets Any Car Get 100 Miles Per Gallon
					

Thomas Ogle's Vapor Fuel System allowed test vehicles to achieve over 100 miles per gallon of gasoline in 1977—with no carbon emissions.




					thefreethoughtproject.com
				











						World to reach peak oil demand before 2030 - TotalEnergies
					

Global oil demand is expected to peak before 2030, earlier than previously projected, TotalEnergies forecast on Monday.




					www.reuters.com
				











						Shell Hits Its Own Peak Oil, Plans to Reduce Output
					

The company said it would start reducing oil production, calling an end to a decades-old strategy centered on pumping more hydrocarbons as it and other energy giants seek to capitalize on a shift to low-carbon power.




					www.wsj.com
				











						For Shell, Oil Is Past Its Peak (Published 2021)
					

Now comes the hard part.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## the other mike




----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> Coming from a fossil fuel troll , the ultimate compliment.
> Thanks, bro.


Yep, you are dumb, solar panels increase the profits to oil companies. Oil companies sell billions of tons of their products to Solar panel manufactures and you stupidly don't see it.

Solar panels are a
 New Market, Democrats say it will cost $100 trillion in tax payer money.

Troll? I present facts to your dumb ass, you reply by calling me a troll for oil companies, you go as far to tag me in a troll thread thinking you are getting even? 

Solar panel supporters can not debate, for one they are not educated and it appears very lazy if not outright stupid.


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> Yep, you are dumb,
> 
> Troll? I present facts to your dumb ass, .... not educated and it appears very lazy if not outright stupid.


You probably work for China,.












						China’s great game in the Middle East
					

Europeans should monitor China’s influence on regional stability and political dynamics, especially in relation to surveillance technology and arms sales




					ecfr.eu


----------



## elektra

Solar 


the other mike said:


> You probably work for China,.
> View attachment 572450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s great game in the Middle East
> 
> 
> Europeans should monitor China’s influence on regional stability and political dynamics, especially in relation to surveillance technology and arms sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecfr.eu


Solar is made in china.China. your life, what you make for a living, the vacations you can or can not take are all being dictated by the democrats make China great policy.


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> Solar
> 
> Solar is made in china.China. your life, what you make for a living, the vacations you can or can not take are all being dictated by the democrats make China great policy.


This has everything to do with my posts.....not.


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> This has everything to do with my] posts.....not.


Denial fits you nicely. You claim others are profiting from trade with China while the elephant in the room is solar panels made in China.

You even posted pics of Chinese solar panels.

Denial, you wear it well


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Oil Update*​*Not all is lost.* There are industries who know what needs to be done and are doing it. China is out front on this. China knows what is coming and is actively enacting policies to address this before a wave of panic overwhelms their society.

*China to ban all petrol and diesel cars*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/worl ... 38726.html
*China looks at ending sales of gasoline cars*
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/busin ... 105462466/
*China to plow $361 billion into renewable fuel by 2020 | Reuters*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-chin ... SKBN14P06P
*German electric cars*
_Telekom, a large European telecommunications company headquartered in Germany, confirmed that they are putting in place a massive plan to more than double the current electric car charging infrastructure by converting their distribution boxes. _*The company is in the process of updating 12,000 distribution boxes in their network in Germany.*_
A spokesperson told the German business newspaper Automobilwoche that they plan *to build charging stations out of those distribution boxes – *including 500 100-kW fast-charging stations.
The rest will be level 2 charge points capable of a charge rate up to 22 kW.
With around 10,800 public charge points in Germany at the moment, the plan alone would double the current charging infrastructure in the country._
https://electrek.co/2018/03/05/electric ... ion-boxes/

_*As of 2017, BMW had installed more than 65,000 charging poles scattered across more than 90 Chinese cities*, in cooperation with the four major Chinese charging network operators, including Qingdao Teld New Energy.
China is the host of the world’s largest public charging network for electric vehicles, with a total of more than 440,000 charging poles in the country, including 213,903 public charging poles and 231,820 private charging poles._
http://www.bmwblog.com/2018/03/26/bmw-t ... -in-china/

The USA is not doing nothing-----

*Gigafactory Texas is an automotive manufacturing facility near Austin, Texas, under construction by Tesla, Inc. since July 2020. Tesla aims to have first production before the end of 2021 and volume production in 2022*._ The factory is planned to be the main factory for the Tesla Cybertruck and the Tesla Semi. _Wikipedia
-


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Oil Update*​*Not all is lost.* There are industries who know what needs to be done and are doing it. China is out front on this. China knows what is coming and is actively enacting policies to address this before a wave of panic overwhelms their society.

*China to ban all petrol and diesel cars*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/worl ... 38726.html
*China looks at ending sales of gasoline cars*
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/busin ... 105462466/
*China to plow $361 billion into renewable fuel by 2020 | Reuters*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-chin ... SKBN14P06P
*German electric cars*
_Telekom, a large European telecommunications company headquartered in Germany, confirmed that they are putting in place a massive plan to more than double the current electric car charging infrastructure by converting their distribution boxes. _*The company is in the process of updating 12,000 distribution boxes in their network in Germany.*_
A spokesperson told the German business newspaper Automobilwoche that they plan *to build charging stations out of those distribution boxes – *including 500 100-kW fast-charging stations.
The rest will be level 2 charge points capable of a charge rate up to 22 kW.
With around 10,800 public charge points in Germany at the moment, the plan alone would double the current charging infrastructure in the country._
https://electrek.co/2018/03/05/electric ... ion-boxes/

_*As of 2017, BMW had installed more than 65,000 charging poles scattered across more than 90 Chinese cities*, in cooperation with the four major Chinese charging network operators, including Qingdao Teld New Energy.
China is the host of the world’s largest public charging network for electric vehicles, with a total of more than 440,000 charging poles in the country, including 213,903 public charging poles and 231,820 private charging poles._
http://www.bmwblog.com/2018/03/26/bmw-t ... -in-china/

The USA is not doing nothing-----

*Gigafactory Texas is an automotive manufacturing facility near Austin, Texas, under construction by Tesla, Inc. since July 2020. Tesla aims to have first production before the end of 2021 and volume production in 2022*._ The factory is planned to be the main factory for the Tesla Cybertruck and the Tesla Semi. _Wikipedia
-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

the other mike said:


> All the more reason we should have diversified in the 70's and 80's, you know like when Reagan removed Carter's solar panels from the White House.......things could have been much different.



You're right, but the China Syndrome made liberals wet their pants.

*China would be purchasing our solar panels for one thing instead of the other way arouind.*

Meh. Useful amounts of reliable nuclear energy would be much better than tiny amounts of unreliable solar. It's almost like liberals don't understand anything about economics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> At the risk of wasting my time, what is next is the creation of more financial paper and the subsequent manipulation of the trade value thereof. They're gonna try to collaterize nature itself and they're gonna try to sell it off as shares by some natural asset company.
> 
> Think of intangibles like energy produced by storm systems or whatever other natural phenomenon. It'll all be up for grabs. But...do see any of my previous dialogue with regard to weather derivatives around here. Because it's relevant.
> 
> Additionally, and largely forgotten, is that all of those derivatives from the '08 crash are still out there floating around everywhere.  But that goes a little deper into the scheme of things, as there actually is an interest in making all of that bad paper good to some extent.
> 
> 
> Anyway. Here's a relevant read...
> 
> Wall Street's Diabolical Plan to Financialize all of Nature




Engdahl? LOL!

* But...do see any of my previous dialogue with regard to weather derivatives around here. Because it's relevant.*

Why? What did a weather derivative ever do to you? Why are they worrisome?

*Additionally, and largely forgotten, is that all of those derivatives from the '08 crash are still out there floating around everywhere. *

Some are, some aren't. So what?

*But that goes a little deper into the scheme of things, as there actually is an interest in making all of that bad paper good to some extent.*

Derivatives are bad paper? How so?
​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Ivan88 said:


> And, it is oil deposits that fuel volcanoes, and melt the rocks.



Ummmmm.....what?


----------



## skews13

william the wie said:


> If Alaska gets the right to drill more oil we could end up with $10/BBL oil and a lot of enemies. There went my wife's position in Chevron.



Doesn't matter what the price per barrel costs. Last year, oil was negative dollars per barrel. We were still paying over $2 a gallon at the pump. 

Only a fool believes oil is the future of anything. 

Well here's a newsflash for the oil fools. All of the major automotive manufacturers are going 100% all electric vehicles, by the middle of the next decade.

Apparently they aren't being fooled. But look at the bright side oil fools. You just may get that $10 per barrel.


----------



## HenryBHough

Considering my age and that of my offspring I offer you kiddies a heartfelt "FUCK YOU".  You voted for this eco-madness and you and your git are going to pay for it.

I salute you in song:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

skews13 said:


> Last year, oil was negative dollars per barrel. We were still paying over $2 a gallon at the pump.



Negative for about 5 minutes. On expiration.


----------



## watchingfromafar

*Summary Table as of 2017
Oil Reserves
1,650,585,140,000 barrels
Oil Consumption
35,442,913,090
barrels per year
97,103,871 barrels per day
Reserves/Consumption
47 (years left)*
World Oil Statistics - Worldometer
(Data shown in the table is for 2016. Counter shows current estimate.)
I am bewildered to watch people jump up and down to create renewables because of climate change when at the same time oil reserves are running out too.
I find it ironic that both goals have the same end in mind.
-


----------



## Mac-7

End of Oil is at our door step; what next?​
Cold dark nights during blackouts


----------



## there4eyeM

As usual, human invention will find a way around human-made problems. The dependence upon oil companies is ridiculous and couldn't end too soon. It isn't human need that is the question, it is human greed.


----------



## the other mike

elektra said:


> Why would we marvel at something that is simply a waste of Money?
> 
> Wall St. You do realize that the billions of tons of raw materials used to make solar panels is bought and sold on Wall street. Commodities that were in low demand, next to worthless have gone up in price a thousand percent, on Wall St.
> 
> You ignorantly  make Wall St investors  richer, and unwittingly think solar is some sort of utopian product you can wrap your ideology around and be free of guilt.
> 
> Honestly, you are as dumb as they get.


And why isn't anyone talking about biofuels ?


----------



## miketx

the other mike said:


> And why isn't anyone talking about biofuels ?


Which mike are you anyway!


----------



## the other mike

miketx said:


> Which mike are you anyway!


The best and worst one.


----------



## miketx

the other mike said:


> The best and worst one.


Ok, reported. Can't be worster than me.


----------



## the other mike

miketx said:


> Ok, reported. Can't be worster than me.


You should see how many dogs I have.


----------



## miketx

the other mike said:


> You should see how many dogs I have.


----------



## the other mike

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

there4eyeM said:


> As usual, human invention will find a way around human-made problems. The dependence upon oil companies is ridiculous and couldn't end too soon. It isn't human need that is the question, it is human greed.


I think people like yourself should lead by example and immediately end your consumption of all oil based products. Show the rest of us "greedy" people how it's done.


----------



## Blues Man

jamesduncan said:


> Climate Change will not bring about our end~~ but this will;* within your grandchild’s life time*
> 
> The climate has been changing since day one & it will continue to change, with or without us!!!
> 
> Today’s real issue is ENERGY, so let’s get together and fix this while we still can
> 
> The end of the Fossil Fuel era is upon us so what are we going to do next-?
> Energy information Administration Official Energy Statistics from the US government
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/oiaf/forecasting.html
> 
> The above report indicates that the US will be using primarily oil as our main energy source through 2030.
> 
> The world's total declared reserves are 1,317,400,000,000 barrels (January 2007).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reserves
> 
> World oil consumption 2005 is 80,290,000 barrels per day or 29,305,850,000 per year
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2174rank.html
> 
> Dividing annual consumption into total reserves gives us 44.9 years of oil supply at the current consumption rate.
> 
> That was eleven (11)years ago, we are not changing our habits and this spells doom for us all.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions--?
> 
> Libya will be an interesting place to watch.
> 
> ·        Libya’s current production rate is 1.8 million barrels of oil a day
> 
> ·        At that rate Libya will exhaust all its reserves within 63 years
> 
> ·        Existing oil fields undergoing a 7–8% decline rate
> 
> They have highways and freeways and use cars and trucks just like the rest of us do.
> 
> But up until now gas was pretty much free.
> 
> If there is going to be a drive to manufacture electric and hybrid cars for local consumption
> 
> now is the time for Libya to use its cash reserves and invest in local production of the next generation power systems.
> 
> At least in the US we have the cash and will to build a new future for America and the
> 
> people are willing to do their part too. Anyway
> 
> I hope people are trying to think this through?
> 
> China is joining France and Britain in announcing plans to end sales of gasoline and diesel cars.
> 
> China's industry ministry is developing a timetable to end production and sale of traditional fuel cars and will promote development of electric technology, state media on Sunday cited a Cabinet official as saying.
> 
> France and Britain announced in July they will stop sales of gasoline and diesel automobiles by 2040 as part of efforts to reduce pollution and carbon emissions that contribute to global warming.
> 
> Communist leaders also want to curb China's growing appetite for imported oil and see electric cars as a promising industry in which their country can take an early lead.
> 
> China passed the United States last year as the biggest electric car market. Sales of electrics and gasoline-electric hybrids rose 50 percent over 2015 to 336,000 vehicles, or 40 percent of global demand. U.S. sales totaled 159,620.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/ycsg6xb6


good thing I don't have grandkids


----------



## the other mike

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I think people like yourself should lead by example and immediately end your consumption of all oil based products. Show the rest of us "greedy" people how it's done.


That's easy.... he gets around on a bicycle in Amsterdam.


----------



## Weatherman2020

watchingfromafar said:


> *Summary Table as of 2017
> Oil Reserves
> 1,650,585,140,000 barrels
> Oil Consumption
> 35,442,913,090
> barrels per year
> 97,103,871 barrels per day
> Reserves/Consumption
> 47 (years left)*
> World Oil Statistics - Worldometer
> (Data shown in the table is for 2016. Counter shows current estimate.)
> I am bewildered to watch people jump up and down to create renewables because of climate change when at the same time oil reserves are running out too.
> I find it ironic that both goals have the same end in mind.
> -


And in 1920 the world had 5 years of oil left…..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

there4eyeM said:


> As usual, human invention will find a way around human-made problems. The dependence upon oil companies is ridiculous and couldn't end too soon. It isn't human need that is the question, it is human greed.



It _is_ greedy to flip a switch and expect the lights to go on.
To adjust your thermostat and expect hot or cold air to flow.
To turn a knob on your stove and be able to heat or cook your food at any time.

Damn those greedy oil companies......damn them all to hell.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

the other mike said:


> And why isn't anyone talking about biofuels ?



Expensive. Really expensive.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

miketx said:


> View attachment 704493



When did you start cloning dogs?


----------



## miketx

Toddsterpatriot said:


> When did you start cloning dogs?


Yesterday. Meat's expensive!


----------



## miketx

the other mike said:


> That's easy.... he gets around on a bicycle in Amsterdam.


Still gotta oil his chain.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

miketx said:


> Yesterday. Meat's expensive!



Nice!

Which one tastes best?


----------



## the other mike

miketx said:


> Still gotta oil his chain.


That KY Jelly too.


----------



## miketx

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Nice!
> 
> Which one tastes best?


Chi hooa hooa!


----------



## the other mike

miketx said:


> Faggots are disgusting.


I guess we should stay on topic before anyone starts complaining

I went ahead and deleted my last two


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

the other mike said:


> That's easy.... he gets around on a bicycle in Amsterdam.


He would have to get rid of any rubber product on his bicycle and he should also stop riding on any streets made from asphalt.


----------



## the other mike

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> He would have to get rid of any rubber product on his bicycle and he should also stop riding on any streets made from asphalt.


They haven't invented the all hemp bicycle yet ?


----------



## miketx

the other mike said:


> They haven't invented the all hemp bicycle yet ?


They can't stop smoking it long enough.


----------



## elektra

the other mike said:


> And why isn't anyone talking about biofuels ?


because we have centuries of fossil fuel left


----------



## there4eyeM

How laughable all the people are who fear bicycles.


----------



## there4eyeM

Binary thinkers project their binary thinking onto everyone else. 
If one opposes the current excessive dependence on petroleum products and the industries involved, it does not immediately imply that the person is opposed to any and all use of petroleum.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

there4eyeM said:


> Binary thinkers project their binary thinking onto everyone else.
> If one opposes the current excessive dependence on petroleum products and the industries involved, it does not immediately imply that the person is opposed to any and all use of petroleum.



If hydrocarbon use is going to end human civilization, how much use is okay?


----------



## there4eyeM

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If hydrocarbon use is going to end human civilization, how much use is okay?


It is the excessive use that is dangerous, not any and all. Obviously, it is the release of so much waste into the atmosphere directly through too many oversized vehicles that is the problem. When engines do not even obtain a fifty percent efficiency level in the first place, multiplying them by the millions is an evident mistake. Using such engines for agriculture or even for essential trucking is not a real threat. It is not natural for a creature to consciously poison itself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

there4eyeM said:


> It is the excessive use that is dangerous, not any and all. Obviously, it is the release of so much waste into the atmosphere directly through too many oversized vehicles that is the problem. When engines do not even obtain a fifty percent efficiency level in the first place, multiplying them by the millions is an evident mistake. Using such engines for agriculture or even for essential trucking is not a real threat. It is not natural for a creature to consciously poison itself.



*It is the excessive use that is dangerous, not any and all.*

What's the line between "okay to use" and "you killed the planet"?


----------



## watchingfromafar

elektra said:


> because we have centuries of fossil fuel left


*Summary Table as of 2017*
*Oil Reserves
1,650,585,140,000 barrels
Oil Consumption
35,442,913,090
barrels per year
97,103,871 barrels per day
Reserves/Consumption
47 (years left)*​*That means "all" will be gone. The world panic will occur much sooner*
World Oil Statistics - Worldometer
(Data shown in the table is for 2016. Counter shows current estimate.)
*I am bewildered to watch people jump up and down to create renewables because of climate change when at the same time oil reserves are running out too.
I find it ironic that both goals have the same end in mind.
-*​


----------



## elektra

watchingfromafar said:


> *Summary Table as of 2017*
> *Oil Reserves
> 1,650,585,140,000 barrels
> Oil Consumption
> 35,442,913,090
> barrels per year
> 97,103,871 barrels per day
> Reserves/Consumption
> 47 (years left)*​*That means "all" will be gone. The world panic will occur much sooner*
> World Oil Statistics - Worldometer
> (Data shown in the table is for 2016. Counter shows current estimate.)
> *I am bewildered to watch people jump up and down to create renewables because of climate change when at the same time oil reserves are running out too.
> I find it ironic that both goals have the same end in mind.
> -*​


Oil was said, to run out in 2005, they said oil would run out in 1910. Yet here we are.

Sad that they have decided to use whatever amount of oil that is left, to build solar and wind farms.

Increasing the use of oil beyond what is sustainable producing inefficeint wind and solar farms that give us almost no electricity in return


----------

